# The Vintage Diner



## NancyNGA

The Railway Car Style Diner

"A true 'diner' is a prefabricated structure built at an assembly site and transported to a permanent location for installation to serve prepared food. Webster's Dictionary defines a diner as 'a restaurant in the shape of a railroad car.' The word 'diner' is a derivative of 'dining car' and diner designs reflected the styling that manufacturers borrowed from railroad dining cars.  Decommissioned railroad passenger cars and trolleys were often converted into diners by those who could not afford to purchase a new diner. " 
















Was/is there a diner like one of these in your town?

There was one right in the middle of town in my hometown in Ohio. Never was inside, too much traffic, no place to park.  I think it was frequented mostly by workers at a nearby factory.


----------



## Ken N Tx

We visited a diner in Baraboo Wisconsin.
.

.


----------



## Marie5656

*Here we have the Highland Park Diner

*


----------



## NancyNGA

From a catalogue for the Jerry O'Mahony Diner Company, c. 1943






View inside 






Assembly plant


----------



## Aunt Bea

We have a few that are still active.  Each one has it's own personality and loyal following.

JJ's Miss Syracuse.









The Gem Diner.






The JR Diner.

.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ken, Marie, and Aunt Bea...   Great pictures!   Thanks.


----------



## Aunt Bea

We have a few that are still active.  Each one has it's own personality and loyal following.

JJ's Miss Syracuse.









The Gem Diner.






The JR Diner.

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I used to go to Providence Rhode Island for work and always looked forward to the Haven Bros. food truck.








The original horse drawn wagon.


----------



## Pappy

This diner was open when I was a kid. It's in my hometown and just recently went up for sale.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

We had one in Little Ferry, New Jersey not far from where I grew up. It closed and was empty for a long time then someone bought it and took it across country. I think it even made the news and was on TV.


----------



## RadishRose

Plainville, CT


New Haven, CT


----------



## Pappy

Frankenmurth, Mich. aka, the Yorkville, NY diner. Ate there many times when it was in Yorkville. Now empty. What a shame.


----------



## Carla

Great pics, everyone! So quaint but lovely!


----------



## Lon

I remember a Diner that looked like that in Clifton, New Jersey when I was a kid.


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy, you need to reopen that diner! "Pappy's Pancakes" !


----------



## Ameriscot

My Scottish husband is fascinated by iconic American diners.  He'd love to visit some of those posted.


----------



## Pappy

RadishRose said:


> Pappy, you need to reopen that diner! "Pappy's Pancakes" !



I would probably be my best customer, radish.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Nighthawks _- famous painting by Edward Hopper, 1942


----------



## fureverywhere

New Joisey...diners EVERYWHERE. The Mark Twain in Union is my favorite.


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes folks, there is an American Diner Museum!  
Although the museum does not have an exhibit space, they consider every diner to be a living museum.

As reported by a TV show called _Your Morning_, broadcast from New Jersey (I assume).


----------



## bluebreezes

Maine has quite a few diners that would be considered vintage. The best known is Moody's Diner in Waldoboro, but it doesn't look very vintage any more, although it's been in business continuously since 1927 in the same family. Here's some photos of others.





The A1 Diner in Gardiner - this place has amazing food.


----------



## fureverywhere

If they are Greek owned that is a plus.


----------



## bluebreezes

Are Greek diners more of a metro NY thing? I grew up in NY and I remember there were many then, but outside of the NY area I haven't seen any Greek diners.


----------



## RadishRose

Here is one in Newington, Connecticut


----------



## NancyNGA

RadishRose, that's a good one.  Love the cars.  We had a Buick the same year as that red one.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

bluebreezes said:


> Are Greek diners more of a metro NY thing? I grew up in NY and I remember there were many then, but outside of the NY area I haven't seen any Greek diners.




Our last one just closed.

I used to love the revolving pastry that teased me while I was waiting for a table!

When I go to Buffalo NY I always try to stop at the Towne Restaurant for a Souvlaki breakfast platter.


----------



## oakapple

Not having any diners here, we think of them as very iconic of the US, they are in all forms of art, books, plays paintings etc.
Found the photos of old disused diners very creepy.....very Stephen King!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sunny

We have a small chain of old-fashioned diners here, called the Silver Diner. They have little jukeboxes on the tables, etc. And their food is very reminiscent of mid-century diner food. You can get an excellent grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## NancyNGA

Sunny said:


> We have a small chain of old-fashioned diners here, called the Silver Diner. They have little jukeboxes on the tables, etc. ...



I loved those table jukeboxes, Sunny. You could look through *all* the songs, and only the people at your booth knew who was playing them.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, that painting (Normal Rockwell) is really interesting.   Did you notice the train through the window? What detail, to put all that in there just in the window.   I wonder if he used a photo as a model. 

Bigger Picture

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Meanderer, that painting (Normal Rockwell) is really interesting.   Did you notice the train through the window? What detail, to put all that in there just in the window.   I wonder if he used a photo as a model.
> 
> Bigger Picture
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


More info on"Saying Grace"painting.  Painting sold for $46 Million At Auction.


----------



## NancyNGA

Well, then Grandma Moses was right.  Forget about art teachers. They will always tell you to never even *try* to make a drawing look exactly like a scene, otherwise you might as well take a photo.


----------



## Meanderer

_"Big Boy Diner"_ is a painting by Vic Vicini
Notice you can read "Tomato Ketchup", through the pepper shaker.​


----------



## Aunt Bea

Bob's Big Boy was the "practice" restaurant when my nieces and nephews were little, if they could make it there they could make it anywhere LOL!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

On our trips to California, in an un-air-conditioned car, we would always be on the lookout for A&W root beer stands.  It seemed like they were all across the country.




.......












Acrylic Painting by Larry Johnston©


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Bob's Big Boy was the "practice" restaurant when my nieces and nephews were little, if they could make it there they could make it anywhere LOL!!!


We had *Manners *Big Boy where I grew up.  It must have been an Ohio chain.


----------



## Meanderer

10 THINGS YOU DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT BIG BOY


----------



## Meanderer

...please pass the veggies!


----------



## NancyNGA

Maybe it's worth a visit, just before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Meanderer

*I'll have another slice of Pumpkin Pie!*


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to MOM"S Diner!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Welcome to MOM"S Diner!



Here's a toast to Mom!


----------



## Meanderer

haha!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Yeah, how come?


----------



## NancyNGA

Popeye and Olive Oyl, 1934


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


>




The Ghost in Dobbs Diner






"...Working with a ghost can be a lot of fun."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Manatee

The one in St Pete Beach disappeared.


----------



## NancyNGA

The Jug - Diner and Bar,  Middlebourne, WV.  
Heard lots of stories about this place from aunts and uncles when I was a kid.  It's still there. Just Google Streetviewed it.


----------



## Meanderer

The place is always packed.....


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## boaterboi

Yes, they were indeed railroad cars. There is a restored and functional one inside Henry Ford Museum:


----------



## NancyNGA

_Coffee shop style dining car on coach train
_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Georgia style diner 






Anyone ever try Brunswick stew and pork barbecue?  Often served with a bag of Lay's chips and a loaf of Sunbeam bread, right on the table.






Forgot to include the indoor shot


----------



## Pappy

A couple more I found.


----------



## Meanderer

What'il it be?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> What'il it be?


l'll have a _Twist & Shout_, over medium, with sausage and hash browns, please!  :hatlaugh:


----------



## Pappy

For years, when I delivered Millbrook bread, I ate breakfast at the Jet Diner in Marcy, NY. The cook was a guy named Star and he could have a ton of orders going all at one. Talk about multi tasking. Two eggs, two link sausage and coffee. About a buck fifty.


----------



## Carla

I'll have a Willies's Waffle topped with strawberry topping!


----------



## Meanderer

Carla said:


> I'll have a Willies's Waffle topped with strawberry topping!


Here ya go, Carla!


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> l'll have a _Twist & Shout_, over medium, with sausage and hash browns, please!  :hatlaugh:


Here ya go,Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Here ya go,Nancy!


How did I miss that!?!... Maybe it was sent to the wrong table.  Just told the waitress I'm going to McDonalds next time!


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, you mean you're really gonna move those "olden arches" down the block to them Golden arches"!  BTW we scraped the grits off the menu!layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, you mean you're really gonna move those "olden arches" down the block to them Golden arches"! *BTW we scraped the grits off the menu*!


Good!   I only eat grits with  sugar, and that's not allowed in Georgia.

_Oh, them golden arches, 
Oh, them golden arches,
Golden arches, I'm gonna go.
The biscuits can't be beat!
_
o I'll be better after I get back on my meds.)


----------



## NancyNGA

Paul Newman movie, _Nobody's Fool,_  1994.






 This is Hattie's Diner from that movie.  It was filmed around the Hudson, NY, area.






 The Diner is still there, but is currently named _Grazin Diner_.






HV-Rob's Blog (2015) shows before and after shots of many scenes from that movie.  Sounds like it might be good.

 Has anyone here seen it?   Is it worth watching?


----------



## Aunt Bea

This is an interesting site for Diner lovers and Knights of the open road.  

https://roadfood.com/about-roadfood/

Jan and Michael Stern have also written some great cookbooks.


----------



## NancyNGA

_John Kennedy was virtually unknown in much of the U.S. when he began to search for support for his candidacy for president.  This is a photo of John and Jacqueline having breakfast at a diner in a small town in Oregon in the fall of 1959. They had spent the night before at the Let ‘Er Buck Motel, Pendleton, Oregon.
_


Let 'Er Buck Motel


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, Nancy for that early picture of JFK.  






*October 1959: Sparse greeting committee on hand as JFK, Jackie, & Pierre Salinger arrive in Portland, Oregon. Photo, Jacques Lowe.*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gardner Illinois about 60 miles southwest of Chicago along historic  Route 66 has a 1932 diner, a converted horse-drawn streetcar, which no  longer serves food.
.


----------



## IKE

Ken that Schlitz beer sign in your pic caught my eye and brought back memories......the last time I drank Schlitz was in Vietnam.


----------



## Meanderer

Gardner Streetcar Dedication






"The Diner, a restaurant that began as a horse drawn-streetcar operated by the Kankakee Transit System. It first was owned by George Kaldem. His mother and the cook, Minnie Springborn, was praised as the woman whose pies, stew, fried chicken and homemade bread were considered some of the finest that could be found anywhere".


"Later, it was moved behind a residence and was used to house workers at the armory during World War II. Then it was moved to the rear of the Riviera Roadhouse, where it was used as a place for family reunion picnics, a house for local fishermen and a storage shed".


----------



## Butterfly

IKE said:


> Ken that Schlitz beer sign in your pic caught my eye and brought back memories......the last time I drank Schlitz was in Vietnam.



I drank my share of Schlitz back in the day, too.


----------



## Pappy

Schmitz beer, 1955, 35 cents a bottle at the Blue Bird bar. And, a hot game of bumper pool.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lon said:


> I remember a Diner that looked like that in Clifton, New Jersey when I was a kid.


Here are some pictures of the Tick Tock Diner in Clifton N.J.  For some unknown reason, the picture I tried to post didn't load. New Jersey is known for it's many diners.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=tick+tock+diner+clifton+nj&FORM=HDRSC2


----------



## Meanderer

OneEyedDiva said:


> Here are some pictures of the Tick Tock Diner in Clifton N.J.  For some unknown reason, the picture I tried to post didn't load. New Jersey is known for it's many diners.
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=tick+tock+diner+clifton+nj&FORM=HDRSC2


----------



## Pappy

Some old diner prices.


----------



## NancyNGA

Falls Point Diner, from the movie, _The Diner, _1982. 
Starring Steve Guttenberg, Mickey Rourke, Kevin Bacon, Ellen Barkin, and Paul Reiser.






..was filmed at the Hollywood Diner, Saratoga Street, Baltimore, MD (shown below in 2015).   It also appeared in the movie _Sleepless in Seattle._



The Diner, 1982, Trailer


----------



## NancyNGA

On the diner menu: ..Georgia Calamari ..layful:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

The Palace Diner, in Biddeford, Maine, is supposedly Maine's oldest diner. It has ten seats at a counter, with no other seating, in an old Pollard[SUP]1[/SUP] Dining Car.

Is there a shortage of women in Maine?  I'm going. layful:



*[SUP]1[/SUP]The Pollard Company*, Lowell, MA, 1926 - 1927, built a handful of barrel-roofed diners. The Palace Diner of Biddeford, Maine, and the Riverside Diner of Bristol, NH, are the only two survivors from this manufacturer.


----------



## SifuPhil

I had gone to the Tom Sawyer Diner when it was still open in Wescosville, near Allentown, PA but it closed in 2002. It sat unused and unloved until 2006 when it was moved to Harrisburg, where it is now a combo diner and club. The beautiful neon sign, alas, has yet to be restored.


----------



## Meanderer

Here is the "Huck Finn Diner", in Union N.J.  Not sure if it qualifies as a Diner.


----------



## SifuPhil

Meanderer said:


> Here is the "Huck Finn Diner", in Union N.J. Not sure if it qualifies as a Diner.



If they have breakfast at 3AM and the waitress calls you "Hon", it qualifies.


----------



## Butterfly

SifuPhil said:


> If they have breakfast at 3AM and the waitress calls you "Hon", it qualifies.



Hey, Philly, nice to see you.  How are you doing now?  Better, I hope!


----------



## NancyNGA

Not a diner, but an unusual idea.  Guess it didn't go over so well. 

Fast Food Southern California Style – No Fuss, No Muss, No Tipping


----------



## Meanderer

...looks more like an Auto-mat!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...looks more like an Auto-mat!



You mean like these?


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> You mean like these?


Yes!  Zzzactly!


----------



## NancyNGA

Signs with just the word  "EAT" were common at small diners when I was a kid.  Always thought they were funny.  More like a command, than an invitation. Less expensive I guess.


----------



## Pappy

Service with a smile.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

You have to eat out, once in a blue moon!
(Gardner, MA)


----------



## Pappy

It's little brother......


----------



## NancyNGA

Valentine Diners began their nearly 40-year career in Wichita, Kansas--an idea born of the Great Depression. They were constructed as eight-to-ten-seat diners that one or two people could operate. 






Susie Q's is one of the last operating Valentine Diners (Iowa).







"_These serialized, or sequentially numbered diners came with a little metal lock box that was installed outside of the front door. Proprietors were instructed to place the first fifty cents of every day’s take into a small envelope and to drop it down into the slot. Without fail, a traveling representative from the Valentine Company came by at the end of every month to collect this "rent!" Upon finding this pay box empty, many a diner was hastily closed down and pulled from its moorings—the whole kit and caboodle carted back to the factory in Kansas_." ( Wall safes were phased out on new models by around 1960.) 




Locate Valentine Diners in other states


----------



## Ken N Tx

Lionel Trains.
.

.

.

.


----------



## Pappy

Mickeys diner car....


----------



## NancyNGA

John Baeder (b. 1938) is an American painter best known for his detailed (Oil and Watercolor) paintings of American roadside diners and eateries.

Pappy's Diner, in oil, by John Baeder


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> It's little brother......


The picture did have a subtitle"Little Toy diner",that I did not understand and omitted.  Now I know.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

I've got a diner too, Nancy.


----------



## NancyNGA

Looks a little "shady" to me.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Looks a little "shady" to me.


The entrance is around the corner!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## Meanderer

Our very own....


----------



## Pappy

Odd named diners.


----------



## Meanderer

Heart Attack Grill
Location: Phoenix, Arizona and Dallas, Texas 
Price: $12.73 for a Quadruple Bypass Burger 







This hospital-themed burger joint may be gimmicky, but it’s also serious as a heart attack. Although many U.S. eateries seem to fast-track overeaters to the ICU, the Heart Attack Grill has openly embraced it, offering aggressively unhealthy food while posturing as a send-up of fast food and obesity. 


The menu is simple: Bypass Burgers made of 1-4 patties (containing 0 .5 - 2 lbs of meat), shakes made with butterfat, and an all-you-can-eat bar of Flatliner Fries, which are cooked in lard. Rounding out the menu is full-sugar Mexican Coke, Pabst Blue Ribbon, and Lucky Strikes (or candy cigarettes for the little ones who are aiming high). A waitress in nurse gear wheels those who finish the 8000-calorie Quadruple Bypass burger out to their car in a wheelchair. Diners weighing in over 350 lbs. eat free . (The eatery’s spokesman, 575-lb. Blair River, died in March of 2011 at age 29).


----------



## NancyNGA

_Diner_ - Martin Sexton, 1996






In the song Sexton mentions "The Little Gem Diner off six niner". This is a real diner located in Syracuse, NY off Highway 690. Sexton used to hang out there when he was growing up. He claims that many of his songs were written while drinking coffee in The Little Gem.







Lyrics 
You might have seen one out in Minnesota
Or maybe down by the sea in Sarasota
But they were made back in Worcester Mass
Of aluminum, bakelite and glass

Like a locomotive they were streamlined
And the blue prints were drawn up from a dream of mine
Slap 'em up put 'em on the train
Out to Michigan up to Maine

You may find a diner down in Georgia or
Carolina off the twenty by the piggly wiggly 
In the country out of Waynesboro

Or when it's getting late and rainy out in New York State
You hang a louie off the thru-way
And you go and grab yourself a cheeseburger
At the little gem diner off six-niner

Diner my shiny, shiny love
In the night you're all I'm thinking of
Diner my shiny, shiny love

The cruiser pulls in where the trooper's always stop
As we dine over the chrome and formica table top

The cashier she always squints
By the gum and the bowl of mints
She's tapping her toe
To the Dean Martin on the consolette 
Booth service and a cigarette we're loving it so

Side of fries, a dollar
Or the haddock plate, two ninety five
A rootbeer float a pepsi
And be sure to save some room for some apple pie
Better make it a-la-mode

Chorus

Dean Martin god rest his soul
Talkin' to me from the cereal bowl
There's a couple from the show me state
Knockin' back a little meatloaf plate

Diner my shiny, shiny love
Diner my shiny, shiny love
Diner my shiny, shiny, shiny love

Chicken and biscuits
With a side of gravy
Peach cobbler


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> _Diner_ - Martin Sexton, 1996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the song Sexton mentions "The Little Gem Diner off six niner". This is a real diner located in Syracuse, NY off Highway 690. Sexton used to hang out there when he was growing up. He claims that many of his songs were written while drinking coffee in The Little Gem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyrics
> You might have seen one out in Minnesota
> Or maybe down by the sea in Sarasota
> But they were made back in Worcester Mass
> Of aluminum, bakelite and glass
> 
> Like a locomotive they were streamlined
> And the blue prints were drawn up from a dream of mine
> Slap 'em up put 'em on the train
> Out to Michigan up to Maine
> 
> You may find a diner down in Georgia or
> Carolina off the twenty by the piggly wiggly
> In the country out of Waynesboro
> 
> Or when it's getting late and rainy out in New York State
> You hang a louie off the thru-way
> And you go and grab yourself a cheeseburger
> At the little gem diner off six-niner
> 
> Diner my shiny, shiny love
> In the night you're all I'm thinking of
> Diner my shiny, shiny love
> 
> The cruiser pulls in where the trooper's always stop
> As we dine over the chrome and formica table top
> 
> The cashier she always squints
> By the gum and the bowl of mints
> She's tapping her toe
> To the Dean Martin on the consolette
> Booth service and a cigarette we're loving it so
> 
> Side of fries, a dollar
> Or the haddock plate, two ninety five
> A rootbeer float a pepsi
> And be sure to save some room for some apple pie
> Better make it a-la-mode
> 
> Chorus
> 
> Dean Martin god rest his soul
> Talkin' to me from the cereal bowl
> There's a couple from the show me state
> Knockin' back a little meatloaf plate
> 
> Diner my shiny, shiny love
> Diner my shiny, shiny love
> Diner my shiny, shiny, shiny love
> 
> Chicken and biscuits
> With a side of gravy
> Peach cobbler



Back in the day my Aunt used to stop at the GEM after a night on the town to get her unemployment book signed so she could prove that she was out looking for work!

Doc Good sold out but the GEM is still going strong!


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Back in the day my Aunt used to stop at the GEM after a night on the town to get her unemployment book signed so she could prove that she was out looking for work!
> 
> Doc Good sold out but the GEM is still going strong!



What a coincidence!  Cool!


----------



## NancyNGA

A cathead biscuit is a very large flat drop biscuit suitable for gravy. 



Two eggs over medium, bacon, hash browns, cathead biscuit, and a side of gravy. :eewwk:


----------



## Falcon

Now I AM hungry !  That looks SO good this morning.


----------



## NancyNGA

Almost enough calories for the whole day, Falcon.   I'd have to take a nap after eating all that.


----------



## NancyNGA

Richard Nixon, who moved to New York in 1980, enjoying a cup of joe at an Upper East Side diner.


----------



## Pappy

Another deserted diner.


----------



## NancyNGA

Sisson’s Diner, in South Middleboro, MA, is a converted trolley car.   Now closed.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Could this be Mary Kay's Diner?



Mary Kay's Cadillac


----------



## hauntedtexan

*Vintage meets fasr food*

While living in Apple Valley, CA, this place was a must-stop in Barstow on the way to Vegas. They had 3 or 4 side by side rail cars on tracks....


----------



## NancyNGA

"The ZEP DINER was built in 1930 in South Los Angeles, a result of the Zeppelin craze of the 1920's and 30's, which had recently brought the famous Graf Zeppelin to visit LA in 1929. The Zep Diner was open 24 hours a day and served up the 'Hindenburger'." 






Lionel model train accessory:  Hindenburger Café


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

The Suburban Skyliner Diner on route 11, off the McGraw Exit of Route 81.  It was actually made from two Silk City Diners, one from the 50's and a later one from the 60's.  I always looked forward to stopping there when I was a kid because they sold Stuckey's Pecan Log Rolls.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> ...  I always looked forward to stopping there when I was a kid because they sold Stuckey's Pecan Log Rolls.


Oh yes!   That was one of the first things I learned about when I moved south.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

The Harley Diner is located at the South East Harley-Davidson dealership, Cleveland, Ohio. The diner was produced by Worcester (#796) in 1946. It is located INSIDE the showroom and functions as a café. It was originally known as Leo's Diner and located in Rochester, NH.


----------



## Meanderer

Walt's Diner


----------



## Aunt Bea

I've always liked the original painting "Nighthawks" by Edward Hopper.  When I was young we had a saloon in our city that looked very similar, when I walked by late at night I always wondered about the lives of each of the people scattered around the bar.


----------



## Meanderer

THE BEST DINERS IN MASSACHUSETTS


----------



## Aunt Bea

The original Squeeze In!


----------



## Pappy

Use to go to this diner in Yorkville, NY until they moved it to another state.


----------



## WhatInThe

One of the last dinning car type dinners in the area just went from 24 hours to breakfast & lunch only.  Killed plenty a morning or late night in dinners at one time. Now the slightly cheaper breakfast menus at the likes of Mickey Ds seemed to finally have taken their toll. A new "dinner" opened a few years ago. They shouldn't even call it a dinner but a restaurant because the large prices and size bear little resemblance to a dinner. An shinny aluminum facade does not make a dinner.


----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> The original Squeeze In!


HAHA!  Here's another view (Since 1945)

"The Squeeze-In means dogs – hot dogs that is.  And lots of intimacy. Located in Sunbury Pennsylvania, this joint has a love standing affair with its customers, who happily sit on any one of four four stools at a longish counter, or two-stools if you happen to be overweight. There’s usually a queue, but the wait is worth it. And you can always sits outside if the weather’s good"!





More "World's Smallest Eateries"


----------



## NancyNGA

I was curious about the inside of the _Squeeze-In_.


----------



## Meanderer

A good place to take your "Main Squeeze", for a night out!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

Two stools!

http://foodtruckpost.com/food-truck/big-dogs-diner


----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> Two stools!
> 
> http://foodtruckpost.com/food-truck/big-dogs-diner



Very cool!


----------



## NancyNGA

Hank Williams, Jr., from the album _One Night Stands

__Unable to verify it_, but I'm guessing the photo on the cover of this album was taken at the Burger Bar, Bristol, VA, in the late 1970's, or at least a set made to look like it.  Legend has it that the driver of the car carrying Hank Williams, Sr., the night he died in 1953, stopped at this diner. [There is also some question about that legend. ]






Cashier at the Burger Bar in the 1950's


----------



## Pappy

5) Hank Williams was born with spina bifida acculta: A disorder of the spinal column, the condition caused Hank’s constant and lifelong pain. It is believed that this constant pain was the biggest factor in his later abuse of drugs and alcohol.
4) His name was misspelled on his birth certificate: Hiram King “Hank” Williams was named for Hiram I of Tyre, one of the three founders of the Masons. When he was born his name was spelled Hiriam on his birth certificate. He changed his first name to Hank to make it more acceptable in country music.
3) Neither of his two marriages may have been legal: Hank and Audrey Sheppard were married at a gas station by a Justice of the Peace just 10 days after her divorce. The legal requirements for Sheppard to remarry were that she must wait 60 days. His second marriage in 1952 to Billie Jean Jones Eshlimar followed the same pattern. Her divorce did not become final until 11 days after she married Hank Williams. The marriage was declared invalid and eventually Audrey was declared Hank Williams’s legal widow.
2) Between his marriages to Audrey and Billie Jean he had a short relationship with a woman named Bobbie Jett: His daughter, Antha Belle Jett, was born five days after he died. She was adopted by Hank’s mother Lillie who renamed her Catherine Yvonne Stone. After her grandmother’s death in 1955 she was made a ward of the state and was adopted by a couple with the last name Deupree. They renamed her Cathy Louise.
1) Hank’s father Elonzo spent eight years in a VA Medical Center: A veteran of World War I, Elonzo Williams was diagnosed with a brain aneurysm in 1930. The brain aneurysm caused facial paralysis and Elonzo spent eight years in the VA Medical Center in Pensacola, Florida. Hank’s mother Lillie became the head of the family, often working several side jobs in addition to running a boarding house to make ends meet.


SPONSOR
​


----------



## Meanderer

Burger Restaurant Where Hank Williams Uttered His Last Words... (in the car)

"Near midnight, Carr stopped in downtown Bristol, Virginia, to get gas and look for a relief driver. He went to a cab stand and noticed a diner, the Burger Bar, next door. Carr asked Williams if he wanted anything to eat. Williams declined, saying he just wanted to sleep".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_Flat Top Mountain Diner _- by Bob Dylan (acrylic on canvas 2015-2016)

"Although internationally known as a singer and songwriter, Bob Dylan is also a visual artist.  He paints mostly from life: ‘I’m pretty much interested in people, histories, myth, and portraits; people of all stripes’. "


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Here is another Dylan painting, from In His Own Words.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I like the names of diners as much as I like the food!


----------



## NancyNGA

_Valentine Song _- Lotte Mullan, from the short film, _Kismet Diner

_?"Sometimes you have to listen with your heart... One Saturday night, midway through an impromptu concert, Laura notices a customer she hasn't seen before with a look of complete disinterest on his face. She wouldn't usually mind, but with this guy, it's as though she wasn't even there. Who is he? And why can't Laura stop looking at him?"






Complete Film (9:00 mins)


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful. Touched.


----------



## Ruthanne

We have a vintage diner in our city too.  It's John's Diner:


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> _Valentine Song _- Lotte Mullan, from the short film, _Kismet Diner_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sometimes you have to listen with your heart... One Saturday night, midway through an impromptu concert, Laura notices a customer she hasn't seen before with a look of complete disinterest on his face. She wouldn't usually mind, but with this guy, it's as though she wasn't even there. Who is he? And why can't Laura stop looking at him?"
> 
> Complete Film (9:00 mins)


Very moving, Nancy, thank you!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Victor Meldrew

When I was a kid we lived in Hampton Bays, Long Island for about a year before moving a few miles away to Westhampton Beach for two or three years.

When we lived in Hampton Bays, I remember riding in the family car and the school bus, driving past this place all the time...






Eventually, some years after we had long moved away, it was rebuilt and became this place....






Eventually it closed altogether.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

A vintage 1938 O’Mahony diner

​"The Reading Diner was originally open in Exeter, PA. In 1950 it was moved across route 422 to become the basis of Fegley’s Family restaurant. As the restaurant grew in size, it grew around the diner, so that from the outside you could barely tell that there was a diner at the heart of the restaurant. Inside the diner offered counter and booth service. The restaurant closed in 2003 and the diner was removed before the restaurant demolished." 






"First moved to another site, it was later donated to the Boyertown Auto Museum, where it was repaired and had its grand unveiling in the spring of 2011." (No food service, just on display)












Link


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> A vintage 1938 O’Mahony diner
> 
> ​"The Reading Diner was originally open in Exeter, PA. In 1950 it was moved across route 422 to become the basis of Fegley’s Family restaurant. As the restaurant grew in size, it grew around the diner, so that from the outside you could barely tell that there was a diner at the heart of the restaurant. Inside the diner offered counter and booth service. The restaurant closed in 2003 and the diner was removed before the restaurant demolished."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "First moved to another site, it was later donated to the Boyertown Auto Museum, where it was repaired and had its grand unveiling in the spring of 2011." (No food service, just on display)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link



That is fantastic.  

It's a shame that it can't be used from time to time for catered functions, weddings, fund raisers, etc...


----------



## NancyNGA

Old diner in Rapid City,  South Dakota


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Cover for Polish fantasy mag Nowa Fantastyka.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

*The Health-Food Diner*
by Maya Angelou

No sprouted wheat and soya shoots
And Brussels in a cake,
Carrot straw and spinach raw,
(Today, I need a steak).

Not thick brown rice and rice pilaw
Or mushrooms creamed on toast,
Turnips mashed and parsnips hashed,
(I'm dreaming of a roast).

Health-food folks around the world
Are thinned by anxious zeal,
They look for help in seafood kelp
(I count on breaded veal).

No smoking signs, raw mustard greens,
Zucchini by the ton,
Uncooked kale and bodies frail
Are sure to make me run, to

Loins of pork and chicken thighs
And standing rib, so prime,
Pork chops brown and fresh ground round
(I crave them all the time).

Irish stews and boiled corned beef
and hot dogs by the scores,
or any place that saves a space
For smoking carnivores.


----------



## Meanderer

*Sandwiched in a Cannes Contender, a Diner Scene for the Ages
*
"The scene stealer in “Hell or High Water” is a waitress played by Margaret Bowman, who is 88 and appears to be just a little more grizzled than Jeff Bridges. For the record, Mr. Bridges is pretty grizzled as a Texas Ranger, near retirement, trying to get a bite in the “world famous” T-Bone Cafe, set in Coleman, Tex.


“Howdy, ma’am. How are you today?” Mr. Bridges opens, innocently enough.


“Hot. And I don’t mean the good kind,” Ms. Bowman says, getting down to business. “So, what don’t you want?”


To say more would get deep into spoiler territory. Suffice it to say, Mr. Bridges’s character gets off easier than a guy from New York who once walked into the T-Bone and tried to order fish".





The diner scene in “Hell or High Water,” featuring, from left, Jeff Bridges, Margaret Bowman and Gil Birmingham.


----------



## Pappy

Older diner.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, Rose, never saw that scene!  SUPER FUNNY!


----------



## Deucemoi

Never had one of those olde diners, My grandmother worked for F&W Woolworth for years and they had a lunch counter. When I was young and visited her at work she treated me to lunch. Toasted cheese sandwiches. I dont want no toasted cheese, I wanna hamburger grandma.


----------



## Pappy

Deucemoi said:


> Never had one of those olde diners, My grandmother worked for F&W Woolworth for years and they had a lunch counter. When I was young and visited her at work she treated me to lunch. Toasted cheese sandwiches. I dont want no toasted cheese, I wanna hamburger grandma.



My favorite at Woolworths was a hot dog and milkshake.


----------



## Meanderer

The Restaurant of Life....order up!


----------



## NancyNGA

William Penn Diner, south of Wilmington, Delaware, 1939.  It was located near a county airport.


----------



## Meanderer

(1931)* - View of Zep Diner, located at 515 W. Florence Ave, near Figueroa St. A sign hanging from the stairs advertises lunch for .40 cents. The Zep was open “all night” and was the “Home of the Hinden Burger”. The location is now a McDonald’s parking lot.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

A sign of good grub.....


----------



## NancyNGA

Dixon's Chili Parlor, Kansas City, MO, Dec 23, 1950


----------



## Meanderer

Little Lulu


----------



## NancyNGA

The Princess Restaurant, Frostburg, MD, where Harry Truman dined with his wife in the spring of 1953 as he drove his brand new Chrysler New Yorker from Independence, MO, to Washington and New York --- the last time a U.S. president took a vacation without Secret Service accompaniment. The trip was chronicled in _Harry Truman's Excellent Adventure_, by  Matthew Algeo. 



The Truman booth with picture, plaque, and thank you letter from Bess Truman.


----------



## Meanderer

"The Chrysler stops here"!   What a great story & picture!


----------



## NancyNGA

_Five Easy Pieces_ - Diner scene
Jack Nicholson, Lorna Thayer (waitress), Helena Kallianiotes, 1970


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> _Five Easy Pieces_ - Diner scene
> Jack Nicholson, Lorna Thayer (waitress), Helena Kallianiotes, 1970



I feel the same way when I try to order unsweetened iced tea in the winter time, LOL!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Irish Diner...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Extreme lake effect diner


----------



## Meanderer

_Jake Effect Diner_


----------



## NancyNGA

Mickey’s Diner, in downtown St. Paul, MN, was founded by David "Mickey" Crimmins and John Mattson.  It opened in 1939, has been in continuous operation (24/7/365) ever since, and is still owned and operated by the Mattson family. In 1983  Mickey’s was added to the National Register of Historic Places. 






  2016 photo



The diner has been featured in the movies, _The Mighty Ducks, _1992, _Jingle All The Way, _1996, and _A Prairie Home Companion, _2006. Also in the TV series, ’_Rachel Ray’s Tasty Travels, Unwrapped, Roker on the Road, Alton Brown’s Feasting on Asphalt_, and _Jesse Ventura’s Minnesota_.  Some famous patrons include Roseanne Barr, Tom Arnold, Liv Tyler, Bill Murray, Andy Garcia, Faith Hill, Tim McGraw, John Stewart, the Beach Boys, New Kids on the Block, and Julio Iglesias. 

Inside (scene from _Prairie Home Companion_)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Golden Eagle Diner Restaurant - Bristol, PA


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Family decorates garage like a 50's diner.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Hull Street Diner, Richmond, VA (1955)

I tend to like old black and white pictures, even of diners.  Go figure.   Just thought this was interesting.


----------



## Pappy

Harry Truman on the end seat. :sentimental:


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Harry Truman on the end seat. :sentimental:


Harry sure gets around, doesn't he?


----------



## Pattypan

This thread was a wonderful trip down memory lane.   I grew up in Queens, NY.  We had one of those diners in our little town.  It was called The Twin Ponds Diner. Rosie was the name of the waitress.  She was the only one.  She was a tiny middle aged woman with dark black hair, she always wore a white uniform, and she knew all our names.  She'd hang over the booth and chat with us for a bit while we decided what we wanted to eat.  Oh, that diner had the best vanilla ice cream.  You know the kind with little bits of vanilla beans in there?  Thanks for posting this fun thread.  I needed that!!  And yes, we still do have one on the east end of Long Island.


----------



## Pappy

Ate many a breakfast at the now defunct Jet Diner.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pattypan said:


> ....And yes, we still do have one on the east end of Long Island.



Pattypan, that was a nice story.  If you tell me the street, maybe I can find a picture. I think we'd all like to see it. 

Oops, maybe that's too much information to ask.  I'm sorry.  I never think about things like that.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

"The Fremont Diner in Sonoma doesn’t look like much from the outside, but let me tell you – this is my absolute favorite restaurant, hands down. The restaurant serves home-style, “reimagined” diner food. One of my favorite things to order is their French toast, along with a milkshake – which is absolutely to-die-for. For the love of all things good in the world, please check this gem of a restaurant out".


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pattypan

I am enjoying this thread so much!  It's also making my mouth water. lol. 

BTW, I did find the name of the diner on the east end of Long Island, it's called the Cutchogue Diner. That one is in Suffolk County. We also have one in Nassau County, The Mineola Diner.  I haven't figured out how to post a picture on here yet or I'd do it.

Keep em' coming, please.  Oh, and while you're at it...Stretch one!


----------



## Meanderer

Home-cooked Meals served in our 1941 North Fork Landmark Diner  until 3 pm every day.


----------



## NancyNGA

John's Grill - Detroit, Michigan - July, 2016



_Jovica (John) Trpcevski's diner is the only one in the neighborhood without bulletproof glass (_between the cooks and the customers_). Yet he's the only one who's never been robbed.  This Detroit ZIP code made news a few years ago when it was named by  NeighborhoodScout.com as the single most dangerous neighborhood in the entire country.

This cheerful, stocky Yugoslavian cook is utterly defenseless. Odds are, with the way things are out here, he should’ve been a victim many times over.  Yet the opposite has happened. He’s never been robbed. His customers don’t get mugged. Their cars aren’t broken into or stolen. 




_

_"Man, I’m telling you if I could put a life-size face on the wall out there of everybody that had been coming in here who I seen get killed over the years that I’ve been here, there wouldn’t be enough room on my wall," said Trpcevski, known as John around here. "And a lot of these kids were good kids. A lot of them got killed over nothing."

"I’ve never felt like I needed not to trust people," Trpcevski explained. "When I go in a place that’s got bulletproof glass I feel like they’re distancing themselves, like you got some kind of a disease and they want to be behind the glass. I know they do it for the crime rate, but that has never bothered me. And it never will."

_Original article with some history, by John Carlisle, Detroit Free Press


----------



## NancyNGA

Tom's Diner - Suzanne Vega, 1987
(Not a fan of this song, btw)






The diner of the song is Tom's Restaurant in New York City, a diner on the corner of Broadway and 112th Street. Singer and songwriter Suzanne Vega was reputedly a frequent patron of the eatery during the early 1980s when she was a student at nearby Barnard College. The mid-twentieth century diner would later become famous as a location for some exterior scenes in the popular 1990's television sitcom Seinfeld.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The HiWay Cafe.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ahh... the good old Twilight Zone.  Thanks, Bea.


----------



## NancyNGA

I ran across some images of interesting little country roadside cafés in the UK.  Are these common? Seems like a neat idea. Is there enough traffic to support one in the countryside?


----------



## Meanderer

HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## Meanderer

American diner brings taste of Hollywood for Holyrood Secondary pupils


----------



## NancyNGA

Get hungry while you're out on the lake?  If you are in Alabama, try Nibblers float thru grill.


----------



## Victor Meldrew

Now that is a great idea!!!! 

I hope they don't serve beer, though.


----------



## NancyNGA

*Lucy Locket lost her pocket, 
Kitty Fisher found it; 
Not a penny was there in it, 
Only ribbon round it






 
* 

Lucy Locket Cafe, Melbourne, Australia



Kitty Fisher Grill, London


----------



## NanaSarah

I don't remember any diners like that when I was growing up, but some people did have a yarn shop in an old train car.  I see diners like this frequently in older movies and they always seem so cozy!


----------



## Meanderer

This Train In Massachusetts Is Actually A Restaurant And You Need To Visit


This Chicopee restaurant takes all the charm and nostalgia of trains, eliminates the headache of travel, and injects a heaping helping of succulent food. Bernie’s Dining Depot operates out of an old passenger train coach, and it’s one of the most unique eateries in the state.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

A long time ago, I was told that the best coffee could be found at a truck stop. Wonder if that's still true. 

Stock Yards Truck Stop, Chicago






_Truck Stop in La Grange _- Dale Watson  (La Grange, Texas, I assume)






I don't think Kolache was even a word back then.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

It's currently in the process of becoming a Mexican restaurant. ..Given its size,not sure how that will work.


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to the Senior Forums Diner!


----------



## Pappy

Senior diners.....


----------



## Meanderer

Shriners...


----------



## NancyNGA

Taking a brief detour to post this 1937 photo.






Back of this postcard claims the counter is 100 yards long.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Victor Meldrew

Meanderer said:


> Shriners...



Shriners in diners?


----------



## Victor Meldrew




----------



## NanaSarah

I'm loving these photos.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pattypan

I love them too!  I love this thread.  But, for some strange reason every time I check out this thread I hear this twangy voice in my head saying, "Kiss mah grits, Mel!"  Weird, right? :sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Victor Meldrew

And of course no thread about pictures of the classic American diner would be complete without this famous painting by Edward Hopper entitled "Nighthawks"...






Possibly my favorite painting.


----------



## Meanderer

DOH- nuts!


----------



## Shalimar

Victor Meldrew said:


> And of course no thread about pictures of the classic American diner would be complete without this famous painting by Edward Hopper entitled "Nighthawks"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly my favorite painting.


Poignant painting. The woman seems so sad. I also love the aura of stillness which this scene projects.


----------



## Meanderer

Diner Wedding


----------



## Meanderer

Say "Goodnight", Gracie.....


----------



## Pappy

When we lived in NY, we went to this diner almost weekly. The brought it in, in Two halves, just like a mobile home.


----------



## Meanderer

It takes a Village......


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to My Diner!


----------



## Victor Meldrew

The modern equivalent to the classic diner....






Found at almost every interstate highway exit across the country.


----------



## Meanderer

Woodpecker wants a Waffle


----------



## Meanderer

Today's Special: Wholly Mackerel


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

The Galley Diner - South Boston, MA
Outside dining available






Inside dining


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

Pappy said:


> View attachment 37526



I remember those great jukeboxes that they used to have on the counter and in the booths!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

1950s MP3 Player Wallbox




"The most beautiful (and possibly most expensive) remote control in the world. A mini tabletop MP3 Jukebox using a Seeburg Wall-O-Matic. 
Links - I bought my wallbox from here: http://goodstuffnowllc.com
MP3 box (or iPod) adaptor can be purchased here: http://cdadapter.com
If you are happy to take a chance, you can buy vintage wallboxes on ebay: http://goo.gl/YMdrXq "


----------



## NancyNGA

Coley's Truck Stop - Dermott, Arkansas, 1955 

Elvis Presley, Scotty Moore and Bill Black (Elvis and The Blue Moon Boys), and deejay Doug Ward (right rear), were on their way to be on the Louisiana Hayride, a radio show based out of Shreveport, Louisiana. Elvis is wearing blue suede shoes and is holding state trooper Kenneth McKee's revolver, according to McKee.


----------



## Meanderer

That is quite a picture, Nancy, Thanks!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Trade

NancyNGA said:


> Coley's Truck Stop - Dermott, Arkansas, 1955
> 
> Elvis Presley, Scotty Moore and Bill Black (Elvis and The Blue Moon Boys), and deejay Doug Ward (right rear), were on their way to be on the Louisiana Hayride, a radio show based out of Shreveport, Louisiana. Elvis is wearing blue suede shoes and is holding state trooper Kenneth McKee's revolver, according to McKee.




I love it!

I just had to copy that to my computer. 

It's a classic!


----------



## Trade

Back in the 1950's my Uncle Frank had a diner in Totowa New Jersey. 

I can still remember going there and getting a Taylor Ham and Egg Sandwich or two, or three.

I can even remember playing Blueberry Hill by Fats Domino on that little miniature Juke Box thing that was in every booth.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pappy said:


> View attachment 37734



Pappy,

Your post reminded me of this 1950's White Tower in Syracuse NY that sprouted like a mushroom in front of these great old buildings.  The White Tower is long gone and the old buildings have been restored.


----------



## Meanderer

Taylor ham: A New Jersey breakfast obsession


----------



## Pappy

Aunt Bea said:


> Pappy,
> 
> Your post reminded me of this 1950's White Tower in Syracuse NY that sprouted like a mushroom in front of these great old buildings.  The White Tower is long gone and the old buildings have been restored.



A lot like the one on Genesse St. in Utica, NY. Ate there many times.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

A good diner in Herkimer, NY.


----------



## Falcon

Pappy,  That made me hungry.


----------



## Macfan

Thank you so much for sharing these pics and stories. I have a soft spot for these old diners in my heart and wish I could find one local to us. Well, I suppose there's always hope. Anyway, thanks all.


----------



## Meanderer

Dizzy's Finer Diner


----------



## Pappy

Our favorite diner here at the beach.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

One of my favorite places in town to eat.  They serve a great ham and swiss. 




Inside


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

John Mull's Meats and Road Kill Grill Videos


----------



## NancyNGA

Bob's Java Jive, Tacoma Washington.


----------



## Meanderer

2381 Hwy 260
Overgaard, AZ 85933


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

A 1955 Fodero (mfg.) diner from Gibsonia, PA, arrived by crane to 4020 E. Lake St. in St. Paul, MN (in 2015) and was restored to its former glory, under the new name Hi-Lo Diner.







LOOPIN VIDEO - ARRIVAL OF SIDE 1

New Location



http://www.minnesotamonthly.com/Blogs/Twin-Cities-Taste/Hi-Lo-Diner-Traveled-to-Twin-Cities/


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Bluefield Drive-In, Bluefield, WV, 1960


----------



## Meanderer

"During a campaign trip to Oregon in 1959, Jacques Lowe had taken a photograph that captured the couple’s iceberg-like isolation. It resembled Nighthawks, Edward Hopper’s painting of a man and a woman sitting in a nearly empty urban diner, eyes averted, silent, bored, and alone. 

In Lowe’s photograph they are sitting side by side in the corner booth of a diner. She is holding a mug of coffee to her mouth and looking down at a magazine. He is resting his elbows on the table, has clasped his hands together in front of his mouth, and is staring across the table at his brother-in-law Stephen Smith, whose back is to the camera.

 Sunlight streams through some venetian blinds, throwing stripes of sun and shadow across his face".


----------



## Meanderer

At last....a MODERN Diner!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Father and Son at a Diner


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

Coping with wartime shortages!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

I Love Lucy, 1954


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thanks Nancy, I've never seen that Lucy clip!

Here is one from back in the day when cartoons contained violence!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Musso and Frank's Grill, Hollywood California. Opened in 1919.  Hangout for many famous movie stars and writers. 







Photographs were not allowed inside.  Except....   






More History (and lots of name dropping)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## User2017

nw Indiana.  long, long time ago


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks for the nice picture, user2017.


----------



## User2017

You're welcome NancyNGA


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"Mom's Diner"


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


>



Great picture!  I guess it's another case of forced perspective photography, but that waitress looks huge, compared to those two men.  I'd be afraid of her and hide around the corner too.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


>



Great photo!!!

The facial expressions remind me of H.D. Thoreau - "_The mass of men lead lives of quiet desperation." _


----------



## Meanderer

There's a lot of information in this picture.  It is 10:30 in the morning.  It is around Christmas time, yet the weather is mild. (No coats hanging up)  They are serving hot chocolate and iced tea. The Peach Delight dessert is $1.15(?). Fresh, hot coffee is 30 cents (refills 10 cents)  The coffee cup by the waitress belongs to the person taking the picture(?).  The sign above reads: "Work like your job depends on it....it does"! Another sign reads: "Work Harder, Millions on Welfare depend on you"! (The juke box on the left is a treasure!)  


Meanderer said:


>


----------



## Manatee

Hamburger was a quarter, pie was 15 cents and coffee was a dime.


----------



## Manatee

Hamburger was a quarter, pie was 15 cents and coffee was a dime.  That was when I was 16.


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## NancyNGA

Inside the Twin Oaks Diner, from the remake of, "The Postman Always Rings Twice," 1981.    Jack Nicholson and Jessica Lange.






Diner sign from the original 1946 movie. (Lana Turner and John Garfield)


----------



## Meanderer

Tony's Freehold Grill - Freehold, NJ


----------



## NancyNGA

_How to Marry a Millionaire_, 1953






Betty Grable, Rory Calhoun, Lauren Bacall, Cameron Mitchell, Marilyn Monroe, David Wayne


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Jewel Diner, Mullen Nebraska, 1993
(Dining Room, East Door)


----------



## Pappy

Another view, Nancy.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Another view, Nancy.



Thanks, Pappy.  That explains the dining room.  Ha!


----------



## Pappy

This was located in Utica, NY when I lived there. It's gone now. I heard the cities big bosses use to meet in the basement and play some poker for big bucks.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> ...I heard the cities big bosses use to meet in the basement and play some poker for big bucks.



Are you sure it was poker?


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

Lowercase m.


----------



## NancyNGA

Or a McPod?  Is there food in there?


----------



## Meanderer

They keep food on hand.


----------



## Meanderer

World's Largest McDonald's "Epic McDonalds"


----------



## NancyNGA

If they would only bring this back {sigh}, there would be no need to go anywhere else.  Ever!   

[I missed it.   ]






http://mentalfloss.com/article/65467/short-strange-life-mcdonalds-pizza


----------



## Meanderer

Tipton Indiana ~ McDiner Pre 2003 ~ Expriemental


----------



## Aunt Bea

Alpine Texas.


----------



## Meanderer

Great details in the picture of the "Unknown Diner", Bea!



Aunt Bea said:


> Alpine Texas.


----------



## Meanderer

Take a close look at the "choices"!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Maybe this one should go under the fad thread, straw wrappers on the ceiling!


----------



## Meanderer

Depression Diner


----------



## Meanderer

The Diner - George Segal


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


> Depression Diner



Free coffee and DoNuts!!!


----------



## Meanderer

Gray Dog Diner (VIDEO)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Corvette Bar & Grill - San Diego, CA


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Lori's Diner - San Francisco


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RubyK

St. Paul MN - It is a National Historic Site


----------



## Meanderer

Red Heart Diner


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Mimi's Vintage Diner at Bude, UK

"Built by the Mountain View Diner Company in 1950, Mimi’s lives in Cornwall, UK. It’s a testament to the allure of these original diners that someone would ship it across the Atlantic and restore it to its former glory."  Unfortunately Mimi's has now closed.






"Ted’s Plaza Diner as it started out in New Jersey.  The Erie Lackawanna Railroad Company factory in the background notable in that many of its staff often used the diner. "






New Jersey landmark relocated to Bude, 2012


----------



## NancyNGA

Wild About Harry's - Dallas, TX


----------



## Aunt Bea

Remember the days when all you could afford was coffee or small cokes with an order of toast or an order of fries to split with someone special.


----------



## NancyNGA

Oregon


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Weaver D's 

The restaurant that inspired R.E.M.'s album,_ Automatic For The People._
　








Menu






 Opened in 1986, Weaver D's closed in 2013.  Ooops, it reopened at least until 2016.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

The Trackside Grille & Ice Cream Parlor, Akron, OH 
Now owned by the University of Akron and open on a limited schedule.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

"In the late 1960's the Photorealism movement abandoned the observation of their surroundings and painted exact replications of photo images. This can be seen in the work of Richard Estes considered to be the leading artist in the Photorealism movement. The use of photography in painting is still a vital part of an artists toolbox".


----------



## Meanderer

Historic Ritter's Diner Makes Move To Irwin, PA


----------



## Aunt Bea

http://www.dinerlingo.com/popular/


----------



## Meanderer

Bea, your "Lingo List" is a real treasure!My favorites were: Hockey Puck, Butcher's Revenge, Whistleberries, Battery Acid & Nervous Pudding!


----------



## NancyNGA

Billy Goat Inn and owner Billy Sianis (Chicago ~1945)

The Billy Goat Curse started with the 1945 World Series at Wrigley Field when officials kicked Sianis and his goat out of the stadium, prompting Billy to place a curse on the Cubs.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Senior's Diner


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Pig 'N Whistle Diner, Brighton, MA

_"This Mountain View Diner (mfg) from 1952, was originally called the Circle Diner before it moved to Brighton, from Watertown, to become the Pig 'N Whistle." _


----------



## Meanderer

"Cattlemen's stands as the oldest continually operated restaurant in Oklahoma City. Cattlemen's Cafe opened its doors in 1910". 





"The restaurant changed owners a few times and in 1945 the ownership changed hands from a strange turn of events. At the time, Cattlemen's was owned by Hank Frey, a gambler of sorts. In a smoke-filled room at the old Biltmore Hotel in downtown Oklahoma City, Frey was running out of luck and money in a dice game attended by a local rancher, Mr. Gene Wade". 

"Frey put up Cattlemen's as the pot if Wade could roll a 'hard six,' otherwise known as two 3s. Wade put up his life savings, which was a sizable amount of money. With one roll of the dice, Gene Wade was in the restaurant business. The '33' brand on the wall of Cattlemen's Hereford Room became a well-known symbol of Wade's good fortune".


----------



## NancyNGA

Mobile eatery in Spencerville, Ontario, near Ottawa, Canada.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Mobile eatery in Spencerville, Ontario, near Ottawa, Canada.



Never heard of  POGOS so I had to give it a google, similar to a corn dog.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Kid's Diner


----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer

Suzanne Vega - Tom's Diner


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Andy Warhol Pop Up Restaurant In Tokyo[/h]


----------



## NancyNGA

Old Heavy Diner Mugs

The Humble Victor Coffee Mug.  I have one, and a green one made of milk glass (may not be Victor).  Frankly, they aren't that great to drink from---tendency to cause dribbling.  

Anyone else have some of these?








Mugs in action. layful:


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm drinking my coffee out of a similar mug this morning.






Jadite was very popular in the 40's and beyond.  At one time Martha Stewart and her daughter Alexis were buying it up all over the country, the prices began to soar.  They were buying it to use in a restaurant venture, not sure if it ever got off the ground.  Shortly after that Martha Stewart started manufacturing and selling reproductions and new designs of Jadite dishes.


----------



## Meanderer

Martha's Jadeite Collection


----------



## Shalimar

Meanderer said:


> Martha's Jadeite Collection


Beautiful.


----------



## NancyNGA

8 Interesting Facts about Diner Waitresses

_1. "Women didn’t patronize or even work in diners until after the 1920s. Diners were parked across from factories and filled with laborers. ... It wasn’t until WWII that women were encouraged to work and eat in diners."_
_
2. "In 1941 in The Diner magazine, writer Sam Yellin listed the reasons why women should work in diners, he said:_
_
..a. Women will work for less pay_
_..b. Women will work harder than men_
_..c. Women can talk and work at the same time layful:_
....
....
More Here

 Buttercream diner waitresses (1950s), Napa, CA


----------



## Meanderer

Very interesting Diner facts, Nancy!  I like the picture because, unlike many, it is a close-up and you can see their faces.  It also includes their names,which is rare.  Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer

*Another New York Diner Turns Off the Grill, a Victim of Rising Rents*

"Cup & Saucer has been a mainstay of Lower Manhattan for more than 70 years, but its owners say a rent increase of $7,600 per month is forcing them to close it".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Diner for sale - $33,500  -  Cranston, RI

Lunch Car #708 was built by the Worcester Lunch Car Company in 1933.  It is currently in storage in Cranston, RI, and is available immediately for purchase and re-location.  The diner seats approximately 72 people with 12 counter stools and 15 tables for 60 customers.  Buyer is responsible for all rigging and transportation costs. 



It was originally named Rich's Annex, and was attached to Worcester Lunch Car #696 (Rich's Diner 1931), in Newburyport, Massachusetts.



Detailed Listing (Click on Rich's Annex Diner)


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]The Diner Where You Microwaved Your Own Food[/h]


----------



## Meanderer

America's Diner! (Las Vegas,NV)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"At the time of her retirement in 2005, Fran Sullivan estimated that she had cracked 12 million eggs in that diner. She actually sat down one day and figured ..."




Sullivan's Diner


----------



## Meanderer

10 Cooking Tricks Only a Diner Can Teach You


----------



## RadishRose

Great article/recipe for home fries, Meanderer!


----------



## NancyNGA

The Wellsboro Diner

The Wellsboro Diner is a Sterling diner, produced by the J.B. Judkins Co. in 1938.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

The only picture I have of the diner I used to frequent is in my mind;


 *Mac and Velma’s*

Back in the ‘60s, 
….before drive thru coffee shop chains, 
before anyone knew what a Starbucks was, 
a little diner sat at the edge of hwy 30, between Linnton and St Johns, smack dab in the middle of Portland’s northwest industrial section of mostly huge tanks of gas, diesel and oil.
They just opened for breakfast, closing at around 11AM.

Mac was a long retired Marine. 
Grey hair in a crew cut, high and tight.
A tattoo on his forearm, not ones like today, just a simple anchor.
Velma was the chief cook and bottle washer. 
Didn’t see her much, just heard her, bangin’ pots and pans, flippin’ hotcakes.
Mac was the entertainer and pourer of coffee.
Always wiping his hands on the little bar towel tied to the front of his whiteapron.
White short sleeve shirt.
Stiff collar.
The tiny place was always spick and span.
Simple.
Mostly white and chrome.
A dozen red stools at the wooden counter.
Three padded booths.

‘There he is, last of the all-time greats!’ was his typical greeting of a trucker that pulled his tanker rig into the gravel parking lot.

Of a cold morning, after working all night, I’d stop there, needing a shot ofjoe for the 30 bleary miles to the house.

The coffee was always good. 
Back when coffee was just coffee.
They call it ‘house brew’ now.

Mac would yard a plain cake donut outta the glass lidded pedestal container for me with his dinner plate sized hand.
‘How ya doin’ kid?’ 
I was not an all-time great.
Truckers, gnarly truckers, with gravel for voices, and road maps for faces, they were the all-time greats.

The donut was not sweet, but a saccharine contrast to the java.
I’d listen to Mac’s snappy patter with the truckers.
Sardonic retorts to Mac’s rhetoric was pure entertainment.
Everyone looked forward to the upbeat boost Mac would give them.
It was a good start to another day.

I drove by that spot not long ago.
The little diner is gone.
Mac and Velma may very well have taken it with them.

Last of the all-time greats.


----------



## Shalimar

Gary O' said:


> The only picture I have of the diner I used to frequent is in my mind;
> 
> 
> *Mac and Velma’s*
> 
> Back in the ‘60s,
> ….before drive thru coffee shop chains,
> before anyone knew what a Starbucks was,
> a little diner sat at the edge of hwy 30, between Linnton and St Johns, smack dab in the middle of Portland’s northwest industrial section of mostly huge tanks of gas, diesel and oil.
> They just opened for breakfast, closing at around 11AM.
> 
> Mac was a long retired Marine.
> Grey hair in a crew cut, high and tight.
> A tattoo on his forearm, not ones like today, just a simple anchor.
> Velma was the chief cook and bottle washer.
> Didn’t see her much, just heard her, bangin’ pots and pans, flippin’ hotcakes.
> Mac was the entertainer and pourer of coffee.
> Always wiping his hands on the little bar towel tied to the front of his whiteapron.
> White short sleeve shirt.
> Stiff collar.
> The tiny place was always spick and span.
> Simple.
> Mostly white and chrome.
> A dozen red stools at the wooden counter.
> Three padded booths.
> 
> ‘There he is, last of the all-time greats!’ was his typical greeting of a trucker that pulled his tanker rig into the gravel parking lot.
> 
> Of a cold morning, after working all night, I’d stop there, needing a shot ofjoe for the 30 bleary miles to the house.
> 
> The coffee was always good.
> Back when coffee was just coffee.
> They call it ‘house brew’ now.
> 
> Mac would yard a plain cake donut outta the glass lidded pedestal container for me with his dinner plate sized hand.
> ‘How ya doin’ kid?’
> I was not an all-time great.
> Truckers, gnarly truckers, with gravel for voices, and road maps for faces, they were the all-time greats.
> 
> The donut was not sweet, but a saccharine contrast to the java.
> I’d listen to Mac’s snappy patter with the truckers.
> Sardonic retorts to Mac’s rhetoric was pure entertainment.
> Everyone looked forward to the upbeat boost Mac would give them.
> It was a good start to another day.
> 
> I drove by that spot not long ago.
> The little diner is gone.
> Mac and Velma may very well have taken it with them.
> 
> Last of the all-time greats.



Your story brought tears to my eyes, you can write!


----------



## NancyNGA

Gary O' said:


> The only picture I have of the diner I used to frequent is in my mind;
> *Mac and Velma’s*



Great story, Gary O'.   

Does this look like Velma?

*1979 Press Photo Mac and Velma's restaurant. Velma has been waitress for 53 yrs.*



eBay listing: "_This is an original press photo. Patrolling area behind cafe's 10-stool counter is Velma McKnight, a waitress for 53 years.  Photo is dated 11-26-1979."_

Link below: (Since it is on eBay, the listing might be removed soon.)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1979-Press-...ma-has-been-waitress-for-53-yrs-/371934178034


----------



## Gary O'

I love to write
and just as much, I love to share
So glad you enjoyed


----------



## Gary O'

NancyNGA said:


> Great story, Gary O'.
> 
> Does this look like Velma?
> 
> *1979 Press Photo Mac and Velma's restaurant. Velma has been waitress for 53 yrs.*
> 
> View attachment 40538
> 
> eBay listing: "_This is an original press photo. Patrolling area behind cafe's 10-stool counter is Velma McKnight, a waitress for 53 years.  Photo is dated 11-26-1979."_
> 
> Link below: (Since it is on eBay, the listing might be removed soon.)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1979-Press-...ma-has-been-waitress-for-53-yrs-/371934178034



never saw her

whoa

danged if that don't look like the counter (I think they all look that way, though)

Portland OR?


----------



## NancyNGA

Gary O' said:


> never saw her
> 
> whoa
> 
> danged if that don't look like the counter (I think they all look that way, though)
> 
> Portland OR?


I think so.  Check out the link.  Back of photo has a clipping from the Oregonian.


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> never saw her
> 
> whoa
> 
> danged if that don't look like the counter (I think they all look that way, though)
> 
> Portland OR?



Gary,could this be Mac? See Link for his obituary.  (a long shot, I know)


----------



## Gary O'

NancyNGA said:


> I think so.  Check out the link.  Back of photo has a clipping from the Oregonian.



I
Am completely stunned
Thank you so much for this find
Now gonna google around to find a pic of Mac, or, 'Everett McKnight'…never knew their last or his first name
This
Is gold
(apologies for any exclusions of recognition, still trying to get a handle on this forum format)


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary,could this be Mac? See Link for his obituary.  (a long shot, I know)



Gonna say no, as I just found out his last name was McKnight and he had a full head of hair at a mature age, but thank you


----------



## Gary O'

NancyNGA said:


> I think so.  Check out the link.  Back of photo has a clipping from the Oregonian.



I so wish I could find this one the listing referenced; 'her husband, Everett "Mac" McKnight, brandishes spatula over eggs'


----------



## Meanderer

Mac & Velma 
1979 'her husband, Everett "Mac" McKnight, brandishes spatula over eggs'


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Mac & Velma
> 1979 'her husband, Everett "Mac" McKnight, brandishes spatula over eggs'



Yep
That’s Mac
A bit gnarlier than I recall, but that’s him
Can’t thank you enough, *Meanderer*


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Welcome, Gary!



Man!
That is close (only I don’t put my glasses on my hat or stuff in my shirt pocket)

Still

Kinda creeps me out

Heyyyyyy
Just who are you, anyway?




(goin’back to bed, gonna re-git up…later)


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> Man!
> That is close (only I don’t put my glasses on my hat or stuff in my shirt pocket)
> 
> Still
> 
> Kinda creeps me out
> 
> Heyyyyyy
> Just who are you, anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (goin’back to bed, gonna re-git up…later)


HA!  The caption for the picture reads: "Rick Humphrey digs into a western omelet."  I thought he resembled your avatar, a little.


----------



## NancyNGA

Vince Lombardi at Sneezer's in Green Bay, WI

_"Lombardi often ate breakfast here on his way to the practice field_."  Note fresh buttermilk sign.

Anyone here like to drink buttermilk? [I never tried it, but  anyway.]



(Photo by Frank Bauman for Look magazine, 1960)


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Vince Lombardi at Sneezer's in Green Bay, WI
> 
> _"Lombardi often ate breakfast here on his way to the practice field_."  Note fresh buttermilk sign.
> 
> Anyone here like to drink buttermilk? [I never tried it, but  anyway.]
> 
> View attachment 40640
> 
> (Photo by Frank Bauman for Look magazine, 1960)


The sign also says "Please Pay Cashier".....DUH! I wonder if the order to his left belongs to the photographer, Frank Bauman?


----------



## Meanderer

"Mamie and Dwight Eisenhower celebrate their 39th wedding anniversary on July 1, 1955".  They're probably headed to the Diner for breakfast!


----------



## NancyNGA

:magnify: 





Meanderer said:


> The sign also says "Please Pay Cashier".....DUH! I wonder if the order to his left belongs to the photographer, Frank Bauman?



I feel like grabbing the toast.


----------



## Falcon

I tasted buttermilk once and spit it out,

But, some people LOVE  it.

I used to see  stands along the highway  advertising  "  ICE  COLD  BUTTERMILK "

Roy Roger's  wife  named her horse  "BUTTERMILK",  asI recall.


----------



## NancyNGA

Falcon said:


> I tasted buttermilk once and spit it out,
> 
> But, some people LOVE  it.



My father used to love it.  We would buy half gallons of it for him.  I could never get past the smell.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> "Mamie and Dwight Eisenhower celebrate their 39th wedding anniversary on July 1, 1955".  They're probably headed to the Diner for breakfast!



They may have been more of a hotdogs and ice cream couple.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

*Remembering Norwich*



Pappy said:


> This diner was open when I was a kid. It's in my hometown and just recently went up for sale.


I was looking through the vintage diner posts thought I'd give you an update on the Caboose.
It opened in July as Johnny Bs .
Serving tacos, burritos and the like...
Apparently it's fashioned after a good truck, there's no seating just counters to stand at...
I don't care for Mexican so I haven't been,my son says it's kind of pricey.
Johnny B is apparently one of the Caputos of the painting family. The daughter is the current owner.
The former owner,whose name escapes me at the moment passed in Chase Nursing Home a few years back.
Thought you might enjoy an update,be well,
Pat


----------



## Meanderer

Giantsfan1954 said:


> I was looking through the vintage diner posts thought I'd give you an update on the Caboose.
> It opened in July as Johnny Bs .
> Serving tacos, burritos and the like...
> Apparently it's fashioned after a good truck, there's no seating just counters to stand at...
> I don't care for Mexican so I haven't been,my son says it's kind of pricey.
> Johnny B is apparently one of the Caputos of the painting family. The daughter is the current owner.
> The former owner,whose name escapes me at the moment passed in Chase Nursing Home a few years back.
> Thought you might enjoy an update,be well,
> Pat


Thanks, Pat, for the update!    Johnny B's


----------



## Pappy

Giantsfan1954 said:


> I was looking through the vintage diner posts thought I'd give you an update on the Caboose.
> It opened in July as Johnny Bs .
> Serving tacos, burritos and the like...
> Apparently it's fashioned after a good truck, there's no seating just counters to stand at...
> I don't care for Mexican so I haven't been,my son says it's kind of pricey.
> Johnny B is apparently one of the Caputos of the painting family. The daughter is the current owner.
> The former owner,whose name escapes me at the moment passed in Chase Nursing Home a few years back.
> Thought you might enjoy an update,be well,
> Pat



Just saw this update, Pat. Thanks for the info. Pappy


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

“That Will Be 35¢For the Magazine”


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Your welcome


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 40772


That gas station dumpster, that close to the door can't be too appetizing!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

At least the diner scene is kind of cute. 

_BEST MUTED (imo)_ ...[Better yet, listen to Springsteen ] ?.. [Even better, watch Springsteen layful:]


----------



## Meanderer

That was Super, Nancy!  ....I kinda like it the way it is!


----------



## NancyNGA

Myrna Loy serving sailors at a canteen in California (1942)


----------



## Meanderer

Coming Soon......


----------



## Meanderer

Leftover's Diner


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

STEP RIGHT UP!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

HA,HA! Thanks, Bea!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Lunch Rooms - (before diners)

"In the first half of the 20th century there were some 'quick lunch' chains in existence, but they were the exception rather than the rule. Less desirable sites in cities and on Main Streets in smaller towns were populated with small independent eateries.  Many lunch rooms ... occupied storefronts or freestanding one-story buildings of very basic construction. Often they were 'mom & pop' operations with one of the pair handling the cooking; the other running the food service side of things. 

Most lunch rooms shared a basic floor plan in a standard storefront space 18 to 25 feet wide and 75 to 100 feet deep. About 2/3 to 3/4 of the space was devoted to the dining room, the rest making up the kitchen which was hidden behind a wall, partition, or just a curtain."

Armstrong, MO







"Usually seating would include both a counter and some tables, or booths along the side or arranged toward the back. Very narrow storefronts had counter seating only. "

Magnum, OK







Some only had a row of one armed chairs on the side.

Newark, NJ


----------



## Aunt Bea

First date!






Harvey Girls.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> First date!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvey Girls.



Great picture, Bea!  A touch of refinement...and the light of romance!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> First date!


They don't look so happy, do they?  Not old enough yet, I guess. Great picture.  Thanks Bea.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Groan...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The Park Diner








Charlie and Francis Smith in 1946. The two brothers had just been mustered out of the war and were anxious to settle down. Charlie did the cooking and Francis became the counterman and general manager.  Pictured above Waitstaff Debbie, Courtney and Mary


----------



## Meanderer

Watch out for Irma!


----------



## NancyNGA

James Gurney is an American artist and author best known for his illustrated book series _Dinotopia_, which is presented in the form of a 19th-century explorer’s journal from an island utopia cohabited by humans and dinosaurs. (The dinosaur _Torvosaurus gurneyi_ was named in honor of Gurney in 2014.)


----------



## Meanderer

Diner painting by Art Darling


----------



## NancyNGA

Tom's Diner 
An oil on canvas painting by Ralph Goings, 44"x 62." 

_"Ralph Goings (b. 1928, Corning, California) has created 375 paintings in several diverse series of paintings throughout his career. His first series depicted pickup trucks in rural areas, and his second series, of diner interiors and still lifes, __has been highly acclaimed. Goings’ new work has focused on small, detailed images of a few or single objects from the earlier diner still lifes. *He works exclusively from 35mm color slides, projecting them onto his canvas*." _

 [Is this cheating? ]


----------



## Meanderer

A painting by Richard Estes


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

TX 1940


Monmouth NJ


DE


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

1950's Chicago Coin Band Box (Jukebox)


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

That was a classic, Bea!  Thank you!


----------



## NancyNGA

Abandoned Luncheonette - Daryl Hall & John Oates (song)

Lyrics

_They sat in an abandoned luncheonette
Sipping imaginary cola and drawing faces in the tabletop dust
His voice was rusty from years as a sergeant in "this man's army"
He was old and crusty.

She was twenty when the diner was a baby.
He was the dishwasher, busy in the back, his hands covered with gravy
Hair black and wavy
Brilliantine slick, a pot-cleaning dandy
He was young and randy.

Day to day, to day today
Then they were old, their lives wasted away
Month to month, year to year
They all run together
Time measured by the peeling of paint on the luncheonette wall.

They sat together in the empty diner
Filled with cracked china
Old news was blowing across the filthy floor
And the sign on the door read "this way out", that's all it said
That's all it said..._

Album Cover, 1973


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Mural of a steamboat, on the _Anchor Grill_, Covington, Kentucky



_"The main dining room has working personal jukeboxes at every table, and throw a buck in the big one by the front door and a puppet band that's been there all 67 years will show you their stuff."_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

....at the corner of *WALK* & *DON'T WALK*!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Glenmont Tavern, Holmes County, OH

It all started Thursday, because my mother saved everything. Happened to notice this key ring on the garage keys.  It has to be at least 40 years old. The tavern probably has the *only* soup in Glenmont.  Population 272 in 2010.



Reminded me of a trip to my grandparents' cabin in Holmes County, with my cousins.  One time we went on a late night shopping trip to Glenmont.  Seems odd to me now thinking back. :shrug:  Anyway, I remember  passing by the Glenmont Tavern, because of the New Orleans style double porch.  Not very common in Ohio.






Always wondered what was inside. This is probably the only picture that exists.  






I suspect my grandfather frequented there often.  Looks like a cool place.


----------



## NancyNGA

At a tourist attraction, a recreation of an 1880's town, outside Murdo, SD


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_"All you can eat in 140 bites or less..."_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

Bea, I just loved the 'toons! I have a small collection of BB's cartoons but on 2 of the old VHS tapes. Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


> Bea, I just loved the 'toons! I have a small collection of BB's cartoons but on 2 of the old VHS tapes. Thanks!



Miss Boop has always interested me because so many of her cartoons were considered controversial at the time they were released and a few were even banned from being shown.


----------



## NancyNGA

Doo Wop Diner, Wildwood, NJ


----------



## NancyNGA

She is wearing chicken feathers, for Halloween.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Zombie Diner


----------



## Meanderer

Dinah's "Dinah"!








"Morning after the conference I went out to breakfast… don't you love this place, Dinah's Diner? (Me cracking up because here in Boston, the way we say Diner ..."


----------



## NancyNGA

I remember marveling at pie display cases, similar to this one, at lunch counters, as a kid.

[Looks like disposable aluminum pans. Hmmm...]


----------



## Meanderer

Eyes on the Pies at the Agawam Diner


----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful pie!


----------



## NancyNGA

New York City, 1920


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

Brooklyn Diner, NYC


----------



## Pappy

Bar or diner?


----------



## NancyNGA

The Goody-Goody Diner and Drive-In (1929-1980), Tampa, FL 

~1930











1941


----------



## Meanderer

Blue Bus Diner

“Anchor Point, Alaska. Inspired by the book and movie "Into The Wild” where a young man drops out of society, travels and ends up living in an abandoned bus in the Alaska wilderness. This was the second roadside diner I saw which was capitalizing on this theme.“


----------



## Meanderer

_*Death takes a coffee break!*_


----------



## Meanderer

Haunted _*DIE*_-NER!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Between Tulare and Fresno, CA, on U.S. 99, 1939 
Managed by ex-Texans, hence "Lone Star Inn"


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## exwisehe

I've been going here for years and years.  Its a staple here, and when I'm traveling by, which is often, and especially if I have a headache from driving, I stop in and have a cup of coffee.


----------



## Meanderer

I agree, XYZ, when you find the right spot....it's like an Oasis!


----------



## NancyNGA

Duffy's Diner - Children's outdoor playhouse 
Dimensions 6'x8', only $7999.














http://lilliputplayhomes.com/product/duffys-diner/


----------



## Meanderer

Sharon, PA


----------



## Meanderer

Turkey Diner


----------



## Denise1952

Loved this one Hope someone didn't already post it, I got worn out skimming through the many replies


----------



## Meanderer

The Wooden Goose Cafe​


----------



## Meanderer

....wouldn't eat here!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Falcon

Huh ?


----------



## Denise1952

Falcon said:


> Huh ?



Do you remember Arlo Guthrie's song Falcon, Alice's Restaurant? I think it came out in the 70s


----------



## NancyNGA

Harry's, Woolloomooloo, Sydney






_Australia’s most famous pie cart was originally called Harry's Cafe de Wheels, and served ‘pie and peas’ and crumbed sausages near the front gates of the naval dockyard at Woolloomooloo back in 1938. _The pie cart became a Sydney landmark with a list of visiting celebrities including Colonel Sanders.











It's most famous dish is The Tiger, a meat pie, topped with mashed potatoes, then mashed peas and gravy.






The business now has franchises throughout Sydney and beyond, while the original site has National Trust classification (similar to The US National Historic Register??).  Harry’s Cafe de Wheels pie cart from 1945 is on display at Powerhouse Museum.


----------



## Denise1952

Here's one I don't remember seeing:


----------



## Denise1952

This is so cool Nancy, hadn't looked through all the posts here couldn't rep just rep you as I have to spread some rep around, so I'm off to do some spreading LOL denise PS I see when I just reply, it doesn't show what I am replying too, oops!  It's your diner Nancy, the black and white of the Chili place??


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Denise1952

Meanderer said:


>



I LOVE these paintings Meanderer!  I think that bottom one is a painting??  Beautiful, whatever it is!


----------



## Denise1952

I guess this is "technically" a pub, but since my dad's side of the family are from Wales, I had to find a place there  Interesting history they have on the front of the building:


----------



## Meanderer

How about Two Whales Diner?
Arcadia Bay, Oregon


----------



## Denise1952

Meanderer said:


> How about Two Whales Diner?
> Arcadia Bay, Oregon



I must have been by this one Meanderer!  Maybe Newport, or Lincoln City?  I can look it up


----------



## Denise1952

How about Arcadia WI, lol!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Denise1952

Ok Meanderer, take that!! LOL


----------



## Denise1952

and that!!!!! :hit:


----------



## Meanderer

Zippin' along!


----------



## Denise1952

Speak of "buffet's"..


----------



## Denise1952

Meanderer said:


> Now, you're talkin', Denise!



Yeah, maybe, but also making myself hungry here, LOL!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Photo from the movie _Mildred Pierce, _1945 
Joan Crawford as a waitress at a diner


----------



## Meanderer

Dagwoods Diner (Silent Film)


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

Great picture, Bea! ^^^


----------



## NancyNGA

The "WOW' Diner, Milan, NM


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Denise1952

Aunt Bea said:


>



That's the kind of "santa" I wouldn't let my kid go near, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## NancyNGA

_No whining allowed in this diner  - Carlsbad, NM
_


----------



## Denise1952

If you can read the menu, you can eat it (not the menu, the food, LOL)!


----------



## Meanderer

Sit down....and EAT!


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Aunt Bea

Detroit 1955


----------



## Denise1952

Wow, that is a "super" photo Aunt Bea, excellent!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Denise1952

Just came across this one on Facebook!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952

Omg, I'm glad restaurants don't "really" have this type of waitress


----------



## NancyNGA

The old Jones Diner, Greenwich Village, NYC


----------



## Falcon

Denise1952 said:


> Omg, I'm glad restaurants don't "really" have this type of waitress



OH,   And  BTW............Enjoy your breakfast.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## peppermint




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Brenda’s Café - Lovelock, Nevada - 1977 

Photo shot by photographer Eric Meola, on a road trip with Bruce Springsteen in 1977​



Larger Image


----------



## NancyNGA

Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band, at Shellow's Luncheonette, East Camden, NJ, 1978


----------



## peppermint

Yes, he was a Jersey Boy....Not my favorite...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

How could you go wrong here?






_"Be prepared to satisfy your hunger by stopping at Fred's Diner.  We recommend you order Fred's favorite foods such as Bronto Burgers, Chickasaurus Dinner, Fishasaurus Sandwich, and end your meal with a piece of Gravelberry Pie.  Don't let the kids miss out on the Dino Dogs!"_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Shalimar

NancyNGA said:


> Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band, at Shellow's Luncheonette, East Camden, NJ, 1978


The Boss. So handsome. Love his music.


----------



## Meanderer

Grubstake is a late night diner in all its Americana glory.  Located just off the corner of Polk and Pine in the lower Nob Hill of San Francisco, it’s open every night ‘till 4am.  There are booths and a counter with stools, in fact half of the place is a converted cable car, in which, for you film noir fans, Bogart’s Dark Passage was filmed.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Igloo Restaurant with Ernie Hughes (standing) and Ralph Grossman, Seattle, 1941


"The Igloo, a diner and drive-in restaurant at the southeast corner of 6th Avenue and Denny Way, operated from late 1940 until sometime in 1954. It featured a distinctive twin-domed design intended, like much vernacular commercial architecture of its period, to grab the attention and business of passing motorists. The Igloo was established by Ralph Grossman and Ernie Hughes, and later managed by Sander's Fountain Lunches".

"According to telephone directory listings and other data, the Igloo opened for business in 1940. Located at the Denny Way ramps to and from Aurora Avenue -- then Seattle's primary north-south highway -- the eatery's pair of metal-clad "igloos" and ice-blue neon sign enticed travelers and locals alike".


----------



## Meanderer

The Road Island Diner, a historic diner in Oakley, Utah, United States, was built in 1939 by the Jerry O'Mahony Diner Company.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

_"Better days are surely coming, brother!"
_
_




_
The rutabaga pie caught my eye!

https://newengland.com/today/food/side-dishes/vegetables/rutabaga-pie/


----------



## Meanderer

Great Depression "Diner"


----------



## Irene

Wow!  LOVE these pics of old diners.  We used to go to the Delaware beaches (from SE Penna. area and ALWAYS stopped at the Smyrna, Delaware diner (about half-way point)!  Great memories!  (like getting an apartment above the pancake house in Rehoboth Beach (or maybe it was Dewey Beach...;-)  !!   What a great childhood growing up in the 50s.


----------



## Meanderer

Someone's eating chicken with Dinah!


----------



## Meanderer

11 Retro Diner Decor Ideas for Your Kitchen


----------



## Aunt Bea

_Hello old timer!

_http://waterandpower.org/museum/Programmatic_Style_Architecture.htm

l


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> _Hello old timer!
> 
> _http://waterandpower.org/museum/Programmatic_Style_Architecture.html



Great link, Bea!  So many weird places, just in L.A.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Great link, Bea!  So many weird places, just in L.A.



I didn't see anything weird! nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

Tick Tock Diner, Clifton, NJ 

_"Because, where can you get "disco fries" at 4 the morning?"_







_"And what exactly are 'disco fries,' the Tick Tick's top item? ...French fries smothered in mozzarella cheese and brown gravy."_



Tick Tock Diner in NJ voted second-best 24-hour eatery in US (2017)


----------



## RadishRose

No, nothing weird here!

http://waterandpower.org/6 Historic Photos 6/Mother_Goose_Restaurant_1920s.jpg


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Car finished Externals: Car Hops And James Dean Wannabe and Diner (Photoshop Contest)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Elvis with "mystery woman" in the diner in Hotel Jefferson, Richmond, VA, 1956.​.. Her Recollections (2016)


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks Nancy, great link!

ELVIS American Diner's Menu


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mjp12344

I'm new here and browsing through found this thread.  Now I have plans to visit some of these places as checking out diners has been a favorite thing for me to do.  They are so much fun and take me back to some good old days.


----------



## Meanderer

Minute Man Diner










Wes Hall with a RadaRange microwave oven and Radar Deep Dish Pies.


----------



## Pappy

Our favorite place to eat when we are up north.


----------



## rgp

Does anyone know if the photo of the Sugar&Spice restaurant is of the one in Cincinnati ?

At one time, there were a few around town. Now, only [what I believe to be the original] is the only one open.
I'm surprised actually, as it is in a 'not-so-good' part of town. They always did have good food, as such I always wondered why the other locations closed ?


----------



## Aunt Bea

rgp said:


> Does anyone know if the photo of the Sugar&Spice restaurant is of the one in Cincinnati ?
> 
> At one time, there were a few around town. Now, only [what I believe to be the original] is the only one open.
> I'm surprised actually, as it is in a 'not-so-good' part of town. They always did have good food, as such I always wondered why the other locations closed ?



It was on Reading road in Cincinnati and from what I can see it still exists in a more modern looking pink building on Reading Road.


----------



## Meanderer

Another view of your picture, Bea.





Found the Sugar & Spice in Rutland Vermont (Maple Sugar, that is!)


----------



## Pappy

Its a shame it’s going to waste.


----------



## rgp

Aunt Bea said:


> It was on Reading road in Cincinnati and from what I can see it still exists in a more modern looking pink building on Reading Road.




   That's the one I'm talking about, haven't been there in years.

  There was [@ one time] another in Fairfax, closer too me as I have for years lived on the east side of Cincy. Used to eat there quite a bit.


----------



## KingsX

.

Anyone remember the diner inside Woolsworth?   I remember the yummy club sandwiches
and banana splits [three different flavor ice cream dips with different toppings covered in
whipped cream with a cherry on top between two sides of a banana.] They would have balloons. 
If you wanted a banana split,  you would choose a balloon, they would bust it and the small piece
of paper inside revealed your special discount.


----------



## Aunt Bea

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Anyone remember the diner inside Woolsworth?   I remember the yummy club sandwiches
> and banana splits [three different flavor ice cream dips with different toppings covered in
> whipped cream with a cherry on top between two sides of a banana.] They would have balloons.
> If you wanted a banana split,  you would choose a balloon, they would bust it and the small piece
> of paper inside revealed your special discount.



I remember!






I liked the grilled hot dogs in a toasted New England style bun with mustard and fluorescent green sweet pickle relish!


----------



## Meanderer

Woolworth's


----------



## rgp

Why oh why did we ever give in and let these places be replaced by a place that serves what they claim as food...stuffed in a bag ?

I am BTW  quite likely the only man in America that has eaten at McDonalds only once. I went to a new one opened in a suburb of Cincinnati back in 1967 . Haven't eaten there since. I do stop for coffee only,...on occasion .


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_"Is this diner real, or just a figment of the artist’s imagination?"

_Mystery diner, painted in the 1930's-1940's by someone in the Boston area._

_


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> _"Is this diner real, or just a figment of the artist’s imagination?"
> 
> _Mystery diner, painted in the 1930's-1940's by someone in the Boston area._
> 
> _View attachment 47914



Diners are interchangeable in our memories.  I feel like this is an artist's rendition of a fictional diner.


----------



## Meanderer

The Fisherman Restaurant Phoenixville PA


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

What's cookin, Daddy-O"?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

“Opening up, letting the day in
Over a cup, we’ll say ‘Hello, how ya been?’
Looking around, seeing the same things –
‘Hello, how ya been? Thank you, come again!’
Some things never change…
Hurry up, fill the coffee cup,
And then in a while, take a breath…”
— Waitress the Musical


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Lonnie's Bulldog Diner – Dining for those off the leash


----------



## NancyNGA

Bob's Diner - Kansas

Still Open.  Who's Jack?  What about a Bob Burger? 

_"This 1957 Valentine diner is the home of the Big Jack Burger (three hamburger patties on a 6-inch bun) and the Super Jack Burger (four patties), Carl's Famous Chili, chicken fry sandwich, as well as old-fashioned milk shakes and malts."_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

Frank's in Kenosha,Wisconsin.

I've never seen a public sink like the one in the left corner.


----------



## Meanderer

Eat UP!


----------



## NancyNGA

Post deleted by OP.  Sorry.


----------



## Pappy

I just realized my photo above is a beer joint, not a diner. That’s what I get for watching the races and posting photos.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Blue bird Diner


----------



## Meanderer

The Crow Bar and Kitchen


----------



## NancyNGA

Ayres Diner, Tampa, FL, late 50's

 Elvis Presley ate here in 1956 while in Tampa for a concert at Fort Homer Hesterly Armory.






It is now Nicko's Diner. The man at the counter looks familiar.  Walter White? 






Nicko's Diner has a plaque at the Elvis booth.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Ayres Diner, Tampa, FL, late 50's
> 
> Elvis Presley ate here in 1956 while in Tampa for a concert at Fort Homer Hesterly Armory.
> 
> Nicko's Diner has a plaque at the Elvis booth.


I think they're ready for a new plaque.....must have been using "plaque remover"!


----------



## NancyNGA

The B&H Diner, Second Ave, New York, NY
_"... A 400-square-foot restaurant _(designed more along the lines of the older luncheonettes)_.  __To go from the front door to the back, you have to walk sideways."_


----------



## Meanderer

Call of Duty Diner


----------



## NancyNGA

The Empire Diner, Chelsea, Manhattan, NYC_
"Constructed by the Fodero Dining Car Company in 1946, it was closed and nearly abandoned in 1976 when new owners ... renovated the former greasy spoon on then-grungy 10th Ave and turned it into the landmark restaurant."_ 











This picture looks a little older than 1946, but it's the same location.


----------



## Meanderer

When It's 4 a.m., Go to Eat-Rite Diner for a Slinger -- or a Reason to Love St. Louis Again


----------



## NancyNGA

_The Slinger!  :eewwk:
_


----------



## peppermint




----------



## Meanderer

Andy's Diner


----------



## NancyNGA

An old diner briefly located in my home town.  Never saw it.  Other side of town. 

Tracking it down...

_"The former Salem Deluxe Diner is an O'Mahony diner from 1934. The diner was originally located in Salem, OH. After that, it was briefly located in Akron, OH, where it was known as Joe's Diner. In 1994, the diner was sold to the Illinois Railway Museum where it is being restored. ... These photos are from 2012."_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Hah! Good one, Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

O'Rourke's Irish Diner


----------



## Meanderer

Make plans to eat out on April 1st!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Frank's in Kenosha,Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a public sink like the one in the left corner.


Bea, I almost re-posted this same diner and picture, but remembered the corner sink at the last minute. 

_"When the prefab railcar-style establishment was pulled into Kenosha, Wisconsin, in 1926 by a team of horses, townsfolk lined the streets to watch. In its time under founder Anthony Franks, it served the likes of the Three Stooges, Bela Lugosi, Duke Ellington, and Liberace." _(What were they all doing in Kenosha? )

Frank's Diner - Today

​ 

Frank's is known for its garbage plates.


----------



## Meanderer

Don Franks on Franks Diner, the Three Stooges, the Origin of the Garbage Plate...





Answers to your question, Nancy.....rather long video....but good.


----------



## NancyNGA

So, looks like the Kenosha Theater was where all the action was back then!   Thanks for the video, Meanderer.  

(This thread is getting too long to remember everything that's been posted.  )


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> So, looks like the Kenosha Theater was where all the action was back then! Thanks for the video, Meanderer.
> 
> *(This thread is getting too long to remember everything that's been posted.  )*



I thought it was just me!

When I repost a photo I blame it on a senior moment.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fmdog44

Ours was called Patches and their food was fabulous. Juke boxes in the booths. Groovy man!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

College Park, Maryland


----------



## Meanderer

*The "Modern" Diner*




"The Modern Diner is known for both its diner classics and its variety of ever-changing breakfast specials. The Pawtucket restaurant was chosen to be the first diner in the nation to be accepted on the National Register for Historic Places. Customized and factory-built, it is a Sterling Streamliner, a line of “modernistic” diners manufactured in the late 1930’s and early 1940’s.

Diners originated in Providence with horse-drawn canteen created by Walter Scott in 1872 to sell pies, coffee and light food to people who worked at night when restaurants were closed. Diners are an All American invention. They are the precursors of the all-pervasive fast-food outlets today. Simple inexpensive fare and quick service have always been their hallmarks".


----------



## NancyNGA

The Hullabaloo Diner, Wellburn Texas

_"Built in the late 1930's, the Hullabaloo Diner traveled 1,850 miles from upstate NY to its current location. ...'Moving it down here from Albany, N.Y., cost five times more than the diner.' It took about a year to fix it up."_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Salton Sea

The take-away window at an abandoned diner on the west side of Yermo, California, a little community out in the Mojave Desert that's as much ghost town as it is anything else


----------



## NancyNGA

Landrum's diner, Reno, NV (canvas print)
_"...came to Reno on a railroad flat car,  assembled in 1947 by Eunice Landrum, who named her new diner “Landrum’s Hamburger System No. 1.” The system was intended to be a chain of hamburger shops, but the original expansion plans never developed. Eunice Landrum sold the diner in 1953 to Olive Calvert, who operated it until 1986. It has had a series of owners—and uses—since then."_

(1958 Nash Metropolitan out front)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Middle of Nowhere Diner


----------



## Meanderer

Earth Diner....It’s a hole-in-the-wall in Kamuning, Quezon City






The Good Earth - Knightsbridge, London


----------



## Meanderer

The Long Death of the Sad Little Diner On West Street


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


>


Interesting. If you didn't click on the link, you'd think the first image was real, but it's a miniature sculpture, by a man named Alan Wolfson. 

Another one, called Hobb's Luncheonette.


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks for catching that, Nancy!  I was concentrating on the pictures.

...another of his creations:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

*Blue Diner, Boston, MA*

South Street Diner (formerly the Blue Diner) was built in 1947 by the Worcester Dining Company to serve local factory workers.  Still open, 2017.








(hope this is not a repeat)


----------



## Meanderer

BLUE DINER, Forgotten New York, Queens


----------



## Meanderer

*Blue Bus Diner near Anchor Point, Kenai Peninsula, Alaska, USA.*






This is a repeat!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

I remember that Bluebird Diner


----------



## RadishRose

"The Blue Diner", trailer


----------



## Meanderer

How Jerry Seinfeld Pays the Check


----------



## NancyNGA

After posting this, I was told this is from the movie "Forever Young."


----------



## Aunt Bea

In the days before the TSA we used to get a kick out of eating at the local airport's SkyChef restaurant, similar to the picture.  

The food was pretty basic but it was quite a thrill for a little country bumpkin to watch the people and the planes.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Diner in Fergus Falls, Minnesota











currently closed


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fmdog44

*highthawks*


      nighthawks


----------



## NancyNGA

The Coney Island Restaurant

_"...  is a unique type of Greek American restaurant. The menu of all Coney Island restaurants centered on the Coney Island hot dog. 

 Many European immigrants of the early twentieth century entered the United States through Ellis island. One of their first stops was often the Coney Island neighborhood of the city where hot dogs were very popular. 

In 1913 the Coney Island Chamber of Commerce in New York had banned the use of the term "hot dog" on restaurant signs on Coney Island, an action prompted by concerns about visitors taking the term literally and assuming there was dog meat in the sausage. Because of this action by the Chamber of Commerce, immigrants passing through the area didn't know the sausage in a bun by the American moniker "hot dog." Instead, the handheld food would have been known to immigrants as a "coney island."

Detroit is [_claims to be_] the world capital of the coney island hot dog—a natural-casing hot dog topped with an all-meat beanless chili, chopped white onions, and yellow mustard."_

Duly's Place - Detroit, Michigan 
Founder Duly Seit stands behind the counter.  (photo undated)



Duly's place still looks much the same as it did in the older picture.


----------



## Meanderer

Same floor....same pipes overhead!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Same floor....same pipes overhead!


Since found out Duly's was established in 1921.  From the women's clothing and hair styles in the two posters, I'd think the date of the first photo might be the 1940's, but could be the posters are already old.  Wonder if Falcon has ever been to Duly's.


----------



## jujube

I've never heard of Duly's, but when I worked in downtown Detroit, I frequently ate at either American Coney Island or Lafayette Coney Island because they were right down the street from the newspaper where I worked.  It was always an adventure.  The countermen screaming the orders to the cooks, crowded little tables, questionable cleanliness.  Burger King it wasn't.....you either got the dog THEIR way or you didn't get it at all.  Don't like onions?  Just scrape them off when you get it.....don't dare ask for it _without_ onions.  You want ketchup? Fuggedaboudit.  You get mustard.  Don't like mustard? Tough. You get mustard.

So why did we eat there?  If you've ever had a genuine Detroit coney island, you don't need to ask.  Food of the gods.


----------



## NancyNGA

jujube said:


> I've never heard of Duly's, but when I worked in downtown Detroit, I frequently ate at either American Coney Island or Lafayette Coney Island because they were right down the street from the newspaper where I worked.  It was always an adventure.  The countermen screaming the orders to the cooks, crowded little tables, questionable cleanliness.  Burger King it wasn't.....you either got the dog THEIR way or you didn't get it at all.  Don't like onions?  Just scrape them off when you get it.....don't dare ask for it _without_ onions.  You want ketchup? Fuggedaboudit.  You get mustard.  Don't like mustard? Tough. You get mustard.
> 
> So why did we eat there?  If you've ever had a genuine Detroit coney island, you don't need to ask.  Food of the gods.


Yay! An expert on coney islands!  Now I want one. 

You always tell a great story jujube. Have you ever thought of writing a book?  I'd buy it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Staying with the hot dog theme!

I need to find a local joint that sells Rippers or make a road trip to New Jersey!!!


----------



## Meanderer

*Rippers from Rutts Hut!*


----------



## NancyNGA

The Rippers look just the way my hot dogs come out when I leave them in the microwave a long time...on purpose.  Really good. A lot of the fat drains out.



Sometimes you can go too far...


----------



## Meanderer

*MOM*


----------



## Meanderer

Pokey LaFarge- Tonight You Belong to Me (Live at the Jefferson Diner)




Pokey LaFarge singing for his breakfast at the fantastic Jefferson Diner in Warwick, RI. July 28, 2014


----------



## NancyNGA

Hunting season special


----------



## NancyNGA

Sweet Nothin's - Brenda Lee, 1960


----------



## Aunt Bea

11939 -  Harlingen, Texas by Russell Lee.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

around CT...


----------



## Meanderer

What'l it be?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

The Sherlock Holmes Public House & Restaurant, London - Trafalgar Square / Embankment





Diners can turn detective during London Food Month, at a supper club inspired by Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## NancyNGA

Didn't think there was a way to cook chicken that it wouldn't at least *look* good.  The mystery of the day must of been, "Who murdered these chickens?"



Prefer *K*indly *F*ried *C*hicken.  So pretty. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Looks like the same type construction as the classical 50's diners. Movable.  Near some circus tents.


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


>


Great picture, Bea. I like his apron.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Didn't think there was a way to cook chicken that it wouldn't at least *look* good.  The mystery of the day must of been, "Who murdered these chickens?"
> 
> View attachment 52290
> 
> Prefer *K*indly *F*ried *C*hicken.  So pretty. layful:



"From the beginning, they suspected fowl play"!


----------



## NancyNGA

RadishRose said:


> around CT...
> 
> View attachment 52156



1950's pictures






Currently still open


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## moviequeen1

There is an article in the May/June '18 issue in Saturday Evening Post on this very topic
To read the article http://whyamericanslovedinersby RichardGutman
The author is leading expert on history&architecture of diners,written 4 books about them. I found the article interesting Sue


----------



## NancyNGA

moviequeen1 said:


> There is an article in the May/June '18 issue in Saturday Evening Post on this very topic
> To read the article http://whyamericanslovedinersby RichardGutman
> The author is leading expert on history&architecture of diners,written 4 books about them. I found the article interesting Sue


Thanks Sue.  Your link didn't work for me. I assume you meant this one...

http://www.saturdayeveningpost.com/2018/05/22/in-the-magazine/americans-love-diners.html

It is clear people are fascinated by these diners.  Most amazing is how much people will spend on reclaiming, or saving, an old one.  Moving them half way across the country even.  There is a whole website devoted to old diners that are for sale.


----------



## moviequeen1

NancyNGA said:


> Thanks Sue.  Your link didn't work for me. I assume you meant this one...
> 
> http://www.saturdayeveningpost.com/2018/05/22/in-the-magazine/americans-love-diners.html
> 
> It is clear people are fascinated by these diners.  Most amazing is how much people will spend on reclaiming, or saving, an old one.  Moving them half way across the country even.  There is a whole website devoted to old diners that are for sale.


Hi NancyNGA,Yes,thanks for clarifying the link to Sat Evening Post Sue


----------



## Meanderer

Patbingsoo Korean Dining House,  Singapore










Cleverly executed, the “sunny side-up” is constructed using vanilla ice cream for the egg white and a peach for the yolk. Other fruits and jellies also serve to make up the “vegetables” in the bowl.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy

Elvis is in the building........:yes:


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pappy said:


> Elvis is in the building........:yes:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Seeker

I used to eat here as a child, on Broad street in Kingsport, Tennessee.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Seeker;991434

I used to eat here as a child said:
			
		

> Woolworth's and W.T. Grants!
> 
> I was a real gourmet, I loved the hotdogs in the toasted New England style buns.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh yes! Once I wanted a banana split after lunch and my mother said I wouldn't even be able to eat half of it. She was right.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Sorry about that second photo. Doesn’t belong here.


----------



## Aunt Bea

http://www.bu.edu/bhr/2012/09/01/thompons-spa-the-most-famous-lunch-counter-in-the-world/


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## chic

In the city next to the one in which I live, we still have a diner. Been there longer than I've been alive and still going strong. I think it's wonderful.


----------



## RadishRose

Love those glasses!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Did any of you go to the Toddle House?








https://dinerhunter.com/toddle-house-locations/


----------



## Falcon

YUP   Seeker.  Been  there,  done that.   Wish they were still  around.

I used to have a Pontiac  station wagon  just like the one in the picture.


----------



## RadishRose

My goodness, it's seems like they about covered the earth but I never heard of it! Looks like they all started out as cute little saltbox or cape cod houses. Interesting link.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## gumbud

I was fascinated when shopping in the Vancouver covered markets next to the wharf to see lovely painted houseboats - similar design and color to those above - not sure if they ever left shore!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Kris148

We never had diners in Sydney.. rather the milk bar. I suspect they were similar.. based on the American version. I had my first milk shakes at my local milk bar. The Sydney *milk bar* then and now.






https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 vlRJQTVbEUFF62OWh6f2qogj 1EvFfKvn8/zoKFb1q 3d6fWpORGkg/SoZW6T6flz9qAqzcnlR1o dKrdyjLbUBxcVxn8qHV67moL /qPfHrVbmo5iaAlbnmK6r1Qs1cIjfWguW8a6LtUAiqmaKA4NXGaNjQgfzqU0BKYmNDJU/5fMeXUe9gSOenI9aDVKuRiB5fd v15gSK4z1XmnauigrdqiV05VY6VDuo56UFJFVuI51cF86rcGgHNVOTyq80M4jWghcHlVF1DVouVzeg9XxS60CRvTLFCgSm9ANcQRSHiCE6DatG1rTWl9 wKDH3rBFVLaPSn Iw4mh 4igTnC1bbsA6c h0P1ppbwx3il2Gt3EBXS4viY EESYYbEkAmddPjPQUHf2Q/2qRw3t93yonCW8xmCoiYmQdSp32Mg8 lGjDigWDDA/Es Y/U139g/hM R/P8wKbW7I6VcbI6e/OgzzoV0II9fw618DWgbDyI3HQ/qD7igMRw8cjlPQ7fr3PpQLs1fB6nfsMu49xt/b3qiaAlblRa5VGauhhQWl tfH0qk3B1qC3qAoLVyCaFF01b3mmlAbbJiJ0qxbdAJfqxcVFBZinFsrOmYx O29W4W6tzMVMqGIB6x5EAj3FB38ROUwCVYOs/xDUVDBX8o2idT69T1NAzy1BrdC3LxG5qKXjQXkVXcqRM1SyxQDXjFV3W0q17g2g1U9BSyVAW6tL1WaDff9rbB0dXTzjMP8uv0o3C8SsXNLd1GPTNDf4Tr9KXcX7MLdBgAEmJAAgmIO2u/PpWL4N2axD3HW7IVDkkAEFhG0RO43/ioPSrh5Ghbq1nU4TiLUC1eYDkJMf4dU tXDGY1PitrdA3IEH5pKj5UDC9ZHShzhhVK8eU/wDEs3EPOIcD3EH6URY4nZbRbiz0Jyn5NBoI9zFK7mEssxhirxGjEETqBvI268q0QWaz3E7Qlo5HUmSo5agchIOn4UHMAt39ouy32cjUg66NCqTsFGWY5 ppubdJLmHIvJcWCO7yMxIEDOjAGI2gjbciedaBLgIBoK0QVzLVwFduDTSgirCoXVBqKz0qTGgBu2Omn3f29qAv4UHlHmPy/XrTW 2VWOugJ QmhxdDbQfMGf7j5UCS5hyNtR uVVEmnr2gaou2J3E/fQJyTUBvtR1zC9PkaFKkHaKD4VYimuKKmKCLJXUFWBKM4bhO8upbmM7hZ6SQJoB8NYzMARXRh4JB6/3r1PhfZPDWSGhnYGczN CwPnNSxnZHC3JOVkJ5qx/GRQeTuNfL7q4N6OxeEyu6zOVis9YJE/SqO5oGODtqRM1RxRQNFqdkqB8QHvVOIbNoJPoCfuoFRU9a6Vo23gXOyN8iPvq4cIun92PVl/OgUNaiud35U9HA7u3hHufwFWf9nn/i Sk/lQbtgdxBEz935Ug7N8Rt3lutbOZRfbUA/wAh sE 9S4J2TUG49895LQgjIMuk5gpAYz7aUdxXgKz3tp2t3VXKrBiRAHhDISVZR0I9KCZy/5Y/wAoH5102VJ2H6f8qw2E7a3QSl1rcqSDntkCQYOqHr5U9w3HGuDw2Uf/ANG8pP8AgOU0Dc4ZWjMAdhqAdwevpS/E8DtONVGwPzMc9PpXycYVfjt37f8AVbJHzTNVg4zYMKL9udAAxCnQzs0GgT3OzhT/AITuhn91iB7wQPpVDYDFLG1J1EanQ6 Gf7CtYrZtRB1nwkRvUjHQ7zt50GGu4dxq9ogdVMf/yPvorh2NtoMh8AG2bNHzPP3rWuiEjbffbr/ahLvDFP gJ3Ub786AS3dVhKsG81IP3VxmobE9nEYggAHlBg/PU/Whzwy nw3Wj bxjl1k8x03oDjUSKA/ar6/FbVv6SVPy1r48VWfEjp6ifuk/SgJuLIM6iCPprSuzbtrcBAjkByOwP1I dM7GIR9FdSekiflvS3FWD4c0rBDK0cvPoCCRrQMSkVUavw94Ogbr/AKGoFaAS4ooZkBH6NMXQUEBDkRvsaAf9lnajk4LcPQe5/Ku2nysD0M1fe7R3BtaX3Y/kKDqcDbm30P8AajeH8LNq4jgyUYMBEDQz1pLc7UYn/wAJB7Mfxqlu02J6qPRB NB6pZ44N2Qr6EH8qHftOC2W2hPmxj6CZ Yry67xvEne6fYAfcKG/bLxOlx58ifwoN8/CEYliJLEk77kyedc/wDpNsbqvyH41h2786E3d/FJaR5a1G7ZdnYIWIEayeg/GaDepgLY1ED0gfdVV 5ZX4mUepNYW/w9zq/nv6E1BOBkicp/XtQbFuN4Ufvg ik/hVFztZhl5N7KB NZlOEMOUe/9q4eDsd4oNA/biz/AAP91QudstAy2gQdpbX5RSA8H/p Vd/ k6fFp7UGz4n2tOEeLtlhZYkLcBUjNzGhPLzB8jS/iP8AtHtFSLSlm5ZhA9/KhLWI/Z9BcS6lzPDFZ7t1CZ9GnN4GA6eI 9BTDvc/ 2s94yg5yiZDbkgHIHCrcJ320jrqGIYnc6k6nzPM1HvCNQSD1Bg1tMNwvDgXFuWUBLsGbMwKqSMvdCSBlHi3O/QVDh/CcAyIty3cLFUlxcYSzpmcxMALrA8taBJw/tZirMRdLqP3X8Qj1Oo de2cP4dmVWvW7ZYgGJzqOekqJr8/XMLGmaYkSK/QXY/Fm7g8O5EE2ln1CgSPIxI8jQNjhlj4V9IrGds8DdsW3xNi4VCDM1uZBj GZymJ0iNOVbqkXazD3LuHuWrM944hSDBGolgZGoG2o1jUb0HlNrtzd0zKD6qD9xX7qNtdtEJE248wxH0iPrSXtfwK7hrp7y2VVmcoQBkK5pAEaaAgR6Ut4Pw18TeSxay53kDMSF0UsZMHkp5UHpGK4g1pQ91LttSQAWCsJIkDwknYH5VCxx60f 8Q/wBUp06/0im//Z03cNh7N3K1xLahmYsZIDBiDoTWB7S8BdJu2oW2iSwzODIJkiZnSP3uVBshiVYDQMP5SGH7351Fbdo6ERqORGka7abxXkyYlyfCxJ5cz7V6HwvDXLuAtXbIZbpJVibjnVWKscsMNYOmkedAwucEtONIOhMaHWfKhL/ZxtMrttp4jHy2oIY57aub90EqdQto3ABAIzFVGWZ5kaRV3B NvdzG1auXFT4iqm2PQS5k84oBrq37Akobiz0kjlpHXb3q/wDa2Hx22HpB/KmmE4hcvKO6tOZBYZsuUBbhQydCplWEEcveunio1D2zI0gqwg ehH1oFIxqH94D qVK5etkjMNAdm5SPw2o83cO26ieYBEj1GlfJwi0dUJU9YI sD76AMwQD11oTEqAVPTX2504HB3jwuG9dfrQt/hzjV0J0MZf1tQDPb0oRFBO21XJfEZToR1/WlfCwVAuaZWJXQgmZO43G31oCsTcshVA3j FvvjrND4NlN23p 8OXnVOMgFD/L/wBRqWEaLlv sfeKBhxLV66MoJa824mIVDp/iNA4PiuUsWSZAECF2noPOie2NwLi7wJgF/P FfzoG9bVUVhrmPz/UUHonZxcLctI5Fo3CDmDMGYbg6HYR5bGlHa/H4a0FGHFouDDBNgI/l8I15VlcQ4yIVAIYc QiRQiYpAYPWNqC1 MXDPhQR5E/jVF3id3yEbwu36mmeFyq8MvhYhZ5AkGBPInYUyxyFDMeHk0AgyBo3UxA16UGYt4y9IETJgAr UdahcxV5/Ln4V9fXpW67MWFuu4uEMAM2XTUkgE 2m3Wje0PCrVu2rW8tk5ssgQCIYxGn6mg8843wObp7pGZfEx6L4jO56BfXQa6UlewEALEq5 EbEDqeeuwHqa9Bu95bDkd1dHxHI7Ky5dc8FQXUDfKDtPKs9Ywt 4hunDMVbUwDqNtObAAbgRqaDPZnH75A8p5706t3MOt4TebIE010kCBPsTVb8Du3UzWLDuCdGAyoAJBgkhSZjmeex3U43C3LP2N213dzNmlhqZECCN19CRPmKBhh8HbOIw8LnsDunvkEsoU3mkOTopyZRl8upr3riQbu 8sgMwWVAEhhyiD7iK8q/wBmjEWLhV8hN0qSoSSAiMsllJMZ2 dVX LNbxF 0b10Zr4yr3jLb1aTKAhRJ IwBqZoNpa7U3v2dmfD3DZQqYe4ya/DPP115jrTrsvcvPbFzEqEvNMINIQHQxJMnQnpoIFIOMtezveXux3RTKWJ/mEZe7Jac7D4h5RvVPG 1y2Ldi7csuAwVkylZIlWywSIlR7feDvt/atvg7gYKzLldQYJBzBZHSZKz/ADGspguC2MPjsK9lSC2XLLFvjEOdSdchYDlqTuAQi4j25F634bVy0VYlirqc2YggGV1jSi7fbm0e6PdPmtoAG8GhCxI5g6nbrQabhvHbjYVbpILrCtIgH4g2giDpyrN47jdy3izZS0LpS7KrrJCvIBj2JOka0HhuKMLFy2Ld1 8KlCqAADxZtjqTmMEc6j2QxbPjbpL5XuhjJUEzmDERy0J XOga8NxLjFo16wbd1 8EaBSGtsT45JmYGX aZ01ecJdyA0R3pdAGMweRMcjG45chSXthfAtre7wlkvLlAIgEbgZeonc9aKwXHbKi2qhwqXs3wsSE8QJ5kwREUCvhfZX9ov3yXItWpsoI1lrIDk z8t/QVRguLNwk3cHcQXAW7xHUgTmUDUH n76pPam5YxN9rJUpcbNlcHcIADyIJAFJ7lx8Xea5cbxmOgGUchJ5UDzhXb1rAg2QwIMw0HMbly5I028ZHsDSvEcSuXLwxTZ7QvXMoyiUyplWCTo0iRPIqfZTjRbKgIWJIlpAgeWh35 /rG0tcZt38ElnIEKoFY6QMgAkDfWJ8p50Ef8AaNwtLbKUFwl2jwySSB4VE7SRMgHbblVnBZw2Fvd7nQpcTWGLKHEgPBgwREgRr56aXjuIVcRbuMy/ZtmykxMq67dYaR6Cl/FOMLfV1DoltoVgwmRMTptoSR6eYoK H8TbF3CFWE7ssuoZiyxMv3cCcw8O/wCAqXMQLbvqRbJzwrbjUhc0Zo6jTpMVHs/lstnsvbgKwylpB5k6HTl5b01w1sFLhbUF2y5XATNMQJIjcCTuDHUUC2w917a3jZGR9BMFtzGmmhJ0/wBJCYIyFzahRuwMRJgSOXvTfguMY3MOEuZxqbgjRPCZjoZIEVMZJvhgx 1JKQDnBYssGNJnnGooM0SqkEOQSCALihgQek fShUDKVIYEqdCNduoNOb/AIlw65NQGRy2hAmUM6jXUnlVOJwoW2L5ZfEGAtgkElSFGUwZA1PLkKAbHzfVnczdXxCYAZYAYQIGYQGHUBpnSqGRu5RcrAqZOmmx/Or8LYLsWzNlgHKE11Go1XUDbzpnw/GLaZiUzwjaGVIGUkzI12AmP3vmCW1cDMoZTp5eZiI5RFC37L5zCnKWBmP0ahd4oxMqqrGggHb51OxjHJEkAExMTQOcLjAhbxsoIEgK0nyGoA959DtRuFx47wZichRs8K0EliyqsifDMSY50q4ajXe8y3fCGA0Uagg9R5Uy4ZisPbB75S4gkQCGBHL4gCP16Bbw7H3FiVg9VhWHy09opndxoY5nV7hGgz5YHWACBy3ip8K4vhrjqi2GXNoGJG58pNaTD4IAa60Hm KxKKhPdhCJlpbM3qCTr8qScMx103LaFwpRSVcgtlW2pdQAN/hj3965xZ3zZTI56ggyBOX3E0PwnDi5iLPeKWtm4Ad4InXXy1 VAdh1u5nUkth7Ra3bY5Y0uFo0jMfHJIHTbQUbxPEN zkWhba6qBS7a3AjkNktCDMZxJmd9gIOR4QcQ8ZA7ojB3VTC IqpnURmyhfbTnXpGP7Vi1ZW6tgBToAhUN5SSCVG2gHvQNOw/Z1LVpjeYhnyuFKraKju1GqhjrII16aiSaA4x2FtOrX7V5jfN0vLEZIz7QF0A0GxM1QvbF7OXPgsjEbXHIckEA6MQZk/fV/G NXVDxYW2p NrZzHUAiSJ116cqDXXcGbtq9AYd4ABvy8o2PMDlWA7XYAXLNixqr2oBkySApAIBYmPLl0rYcH7Q/ZGFuOo2JRyQDsDI1PpWK49xJGuNcusQswFyasTHhE7QJJPoOdBkTgmss4BDaERAJ1EGVO2hOvuKu4Xau2WFw2Sw1XxLoZHnvyNLrNi4xykk6AyTyIkH3kfOmyZrS55zyoBGvhy HUxrrI0oPR GtbuWbQssGKosjQMNGjMoPgPkdqQJwIYe LzK5MA7mASsNDdd6 7A44WrblwZciBzKhVM/5jWwW6mIRlGYDTlz9duQoMz2t4Q160jC6Ss6ExHloAOU c 9H4O22H4cWJDd2WtnNCklogg5mEDPAE6xvFDYvCNblH1/hI /1iRHn6UfgAzo1i8VNq6rXBEqc5Ksg8lAU8/lQeedorhu4spa8WdwtsxDNMDeAT4iRJ5DoKZcZ7F38JYa zqwEZgCdAdzJA2NMuHYlVxVtYFxTdcgwRkLWczESAcs997ODvIp32qvWrWHOa2qyAluSIJZvEV1OkGSSNhNBge0OYm2e8Z5ticyZIIEEDqBBHtVfDLrfAoLMZhVBYtPIADpJPkKacTvm6A7AgBCRnKgt42 EEAtJiRFWdmlRMcpEohzC0RqT4SAfFtIB Ic4oGPF8bcxbqjWbuHYyy5xuFVyQCVBBIMfP3LtYY4RnwxIcPkKM ZiA2YIJCkaCdTHw7RFR7eYtlS0 dhcFw5QQBp3ZVthpo25845UBZ4l3hIJZ2OQiZLEtbtOij0zR poB A8KNy9ctpfNtEIBbKPE8QQoP7sg/Sq8YFttcs3CLh0KuFAlQsD6mNNTApp2UwN7DM63DAcfBpKtEzOxJA20286yvG OE41n1GQhAJgwoiZ89T7jeg1XCrJt2kxCsYW4v2eu5lfUmQTB5HqJovG4PNbVyq5rmhVkZMpJ0bUyGHMH6VlMNxTvDOYzmTU I/A8ySNhE 1emYji9gYd7jT3THKpC/yqu3LxUHnPG8Iow9s27iu0MXykn9/KMwkwNo0oy7dHcW1V 8YJnDgSQxuaqQTtqNtYI0FVdpLAsKbaFivdhhO8sQdTz3Py86Hwd8LbtTqZJyiYgmYPUmNvTXlQbHgON 2hr5uMbYiFP8AEQR8M7kHyg0N2mvIt8Ekm53ZEkDKRqDHV9R6adaO4ZgbbMbzeLxEW1EkbsIQbAn IDQA9TTjE8GS8PthMfCFMBOcAiM2w1PT5h4zg7YYkMxXQ6xMkcvL1rQcOt2gyswzoD8IBHiKgSIOsMYjnlnyqvEMFt3kBEJiGCttrlg xii4Dqjc1FonnoLYBPUHbX WNIoK7uPGXNlyl9zqfhkTljScx58veucOuAuGdvLL3ebQgjNBEGDyoW1dUIELDMDIGreRlgYHpXc77KRHtPn6c6BlZxCHuZBHdEAkKYIzyToJmJrU8P7RiDoXnb0/RFY2wXCsspDAGfSYHzoR7YdQDAjz8h5UH3HrbM7sCGgKfOAgB0EgHSTRrM2Hs2rNwuFZg2QNFu5bLhjrlmZGWQeXSlTX1W5nCy2sT3RABmSUlp0J0IEb1Vw 2LoVrt7wqSoRnI0CgjWSRmOmg/doL yWCeyl3FwGVB3ZEhfFKsTrzEbDkTSa1gS7JbDKJaAzQqicupPICfpRtgI9/wC0M2VZ1hZUEeLLqvi1kCTJjeo8cs2xBtKMgWW8UaloGjMWPLYDrEUDPi/dNctE4hD3cZmUvcmLmaVDCNB4d4JSmOAuczdR/wBoy94igqQi/CVEBRmLSdJgzA5YtbyZAqqQ5EFp3k7R6ffUUxbWzBExpEmNIjb0HyFB7BhO5vLi7i5SLls6wJByAET1GorCcY4eMN3ayM a4 uggsY16gH5057GYr/dJ2nvZ/wsfypP22x63L2UA AspkfzEGIO2lAnwV4hpDiYUKIkkyAqjTeD051peIdl8UpW2oLZ4gSG3GvijSDMj adjpjXfI/hJEEGQY5A6EbV7n2N4lbvYe1lIzIAHBiQxTxR89zqaAfgfYu2lu2LwLXAoBhiANAI0jpvWjbBKFyqAojTTbTSOtUcd4wmEstfuyVUgQmrGTEAGBz61zgPHbeLVnsjwqcpmJmAdgTGhoONgbTqyuJET8JgZhEhiN9/PXlWb49wxrQctJGVEtnlJzrB6nUH5VtkPSkPatkazlkFhqBsRAOsb6EfSgw/Z7DC0y3swbOSRH8rFCADt 8POKZdtOz9u7hmuJoyjMsACSSInroT86F4XhzcsoF0dO8Pr9pmA T0xbFk4dkbfMAOvUj2j60HnuHF0WgMjMLxVEYfCxOoBM6aEE nrWhscFuJiLZvspLN4VX4BJ1035xMbelaFcBaw9i3ZAINtku5QSSGzszb RI 6u3sKL6I6/EAI5ZgDt1BPXlNBHjuAtORaKqRGszzgbjXSBqOtKG4cMDibfjLLCnQa5VW3bjfXW0DPn5VpF4 rKuayFZSBAg5RqojSQJj8OVKuPrdfNfVM1pLZtu/QlxMLMnwsNRoJPSgYYl1xFovaPiUgjTWRqV9dZ VYrtFh0u27jBQShR1MCdYVlkakc46pWl4ZjFt2yVChcx09gPwpA3EbffeJZtsWZ401jwxqOeY/wDP5UCjhuAyqXYQDHKAdCsz6NW8W3lwmDfMwD3V7xixkq4eJJO05fpQ/COIYYxns3bmhGUpZK6wZy94ZIjQ6elE8Y7S4UW 4Nsnw6JcSFUIpYGFJMKF0y6zEcyAU8bwVxwboXMqW7ZeN9QNhziJ dBcJwitdUNlzECNZJ1edJ2AVfh1OblzNucSls7XnRSqiLLXLZMARoryIBjVhzkbUr4jxEqSbYZjE5sQ5vHTUABiR9TQeh9n8IbS5WkZRlUkgyCSxaeckgcvhFM72ICo7SIAJJ9AfyrLdlOM3r1lDdMnUEhJ2iNF18jpvTPjneNYuBV0IGpBBInUZT5CP agwyW1KlWVczXBdmPUAEbFdTPXnNEOWdUYk6tkhZVcoQkEgaRsKAwKZrsdLYZTruGUfUE0fibaZo/aLKMBEBsnLcrmid9aC/B2ViYAaSc0kNr5zrRFvBCdp/5m/OlWIVlAYXVcF1ByGd XOJqpXuQpLgCUGsfw6icupJj 1BteA4exczeAgocreJt/LxVm 1KImJueGRCgANEaEb6z8NK73F7tgaXLkH4u6YDfbdYkSOXvV/GeN97e722IDW0JDqpgkFo1BBjNuIoErWiUuNBP2iL/AIu8 8A0vTCut1UIgsFIHWQCK0N7jtlFZEwzsGYMcz5dRMHdup5UE3G7jEFMPaB5EguRG2oy0C zbYAeEzrynmane4ZduDwo2w3BH73pRb43HtoIT lF/wCqTV1rh Kf47zjyDkD5LAoFWG7N3wwLqEEzLMKlieCJmJOJtgEzAOc/Smx7OrMsZPUiT9ald4aijn91Af2VW3btkZs6DNBgrumpj1Uj0pBjr9pzJtMzEySWjU6mIE7nnTXhIA70a5Y8zAyMPvk 9LxeVYBIBnL7igow1w5sq2LI83DOfqRWgxgu2sK7o W4SigqqqBmuKDoB0J3JpAmNUMTqduXrTfi KIwrE8mQwfJgQPpQKrlnEXD9piLlw75WYsJjaGMDYUTw69eRE7m 9tnJEIcupfIM38QiTHKOWprvZ/FNcvQYhROg0nL5 Z hojAYErbRsw8NxDqRIEyVEaSdD6eugbjiGPuYe1aW08AXVTXxHKZ0JMk0qa4WvXRcfTuxBJ2lpYR7zMk6n3jh7zYiba5S0ZvGQF0Igyeckba1p znZ82rjXrpVmKhVC6gbSZPPQemtBicHx9bDLbIZ2uR4hB K46iZI6D2Apxi8Z4j4cj6HcM0SRmCj97QgenWnPavsemLupeDtauouUMFV1IBJWVO8En5mZrF9oezyqD33EBfcR9k1yDvp9mpIGknWNjQQ7P8AHL74gWb105SlwshuFgYtMYMkwZA6UXxG5btH9nW wAX4wAWMrtvvJ5edZnDqLLZgRsdBoNQR086EXEqhB LnAoNo/EEW87K1tka2qEX1a4DBknRg0nTnG9Ol49e7nMP2TuRp8F1B5jRz16V52e/uxlt5R1b /wCVEJwFngXrhYD90ba8vL2igL432hQykYUD/wAlGZ53Pjb4fQVm 8uOfDbaOraDy9fatfg zyKQLdsA8p1Me8mi8TgBm/5V YUA6e3WgymAwNxjDXGAO62/Dp0J3IrS8M4RbtqStoCBJaJbePiOp360Xw/DKJMCiyPBdH/ln6MpoM7iFGgqjGGbF3 u2fpcH40wxyaj0pfij9jf/wDxn/MR NBoOweMRbaqXUEBtCwBkueXWBWz/a1K7k isfuFY/sHphlMbu331trA8IHlQea48i3jO7t6ggwNtcrsBrtqAK 4hwkvd73JckCBAQiII/iB5mie0eG/39Cedv8A6bin7xWa43iHS Qt24q5ZhbjxMGNJ6xQOBZ7tGkH/iW9CADqYB3PWaGu4qzbyo9pmIVDICRIUQddZFX4q/NpWJ3WwxJ9pJNJOKYmXBWCMo5 tARjzbdVKIVU5tCFBnMsnw6c6VX7kMQNtN/Sizf xXrmYR/gP4UG4JO2tBsnwqA6KPlV1iwPIc mgEk w19qy2M4k7PlzaKZM HMJnXltQ2GxjEuzGWMgCJHiGpnWOfzmg2D4myoJLqQp1gzrqY hqq7xmyCihWJaDr4YBmCZ8oPoRrWZFo93b0PxEmSCpPPwxI0C7k86PsYHNd8yI8IJOxMR7D5UFuI7QEhiLcCYU6 ck8vbz50Jex7k76BeQ0LFYP aT7Vclu2EkkE5h4RzESdB9/maOsi07HL4VKAMT4YhQGPOeZHU0DDsPwc3EuB84m3mlrfh IkFXLSZDnkNj01y2PwpF1s0/FpmEGvWOzPE7cXZZTrIiNFAgCBrA2rAdoMMj3LtxLmYztsN9hIBnUnagz2Gtx6A k/r8abcUdGsFEcSTtqeZMfh70sFojcVaBFBbw5crEjY5R0MBYOnzo 6GzFhEljM7lSAN56enqaDF0KJYx66f61Re4kNlBMc VAwNi3syBlB0Da/o0Rh8LgQSXC2jG43PoBrSPvL1z4QY8hA dSXhTnVzH16/nQEY3G4bKVQ4m6p5PdYIdY GTI8jFAA3HMJbS2vQD85P3U3wHCBsBsNKY2uEtsfD5bt7KNaBDY4TKkuxaj8Hgf4V9/zNaexwYWxqNSNZ1IHtoD86lYwywCdeev4DYewoA8LgCY5 mg/wAXP2mmFvCBf7fnv91EB6g70BHDmHeKAI3 40qtsWzTuGYewZo kUw4c8Xk9aXBgHuDo/36/jQEYRNPeuA/8X/02 6aD/amGgJip4a4S1wT/wB2/T AmgT427JHpQd8zZv/ANKf/Kv51JrkgE9KqL/Z4gc8if8Az2/zoNP2B1wreTn71Nbu0NBXkfZjtQcNNg2gwdjqWywTA/hOmn1reYTtRcZsn7MoMTJvaRt/4dAk/wBoIa3dt3V5K4Gk66MD7ANWBuoWOZjJPWtR2t7TXLzm0baIEJGZWJJlCCJ00hiCIrP2lnWgtv4hmRViAERfXKI/XtQxs0Sq/rWuqNaAVUrrJrV5TWvlT9TFAJftCTO/nty/vUbIUA669IPXy/X3VqO3WO4fcyth7itfLeLu5KlYMsxAyzMazJnnWWVKBgcepChUiCSSdZJ205ACBzmPWqbl1m JjruBoPkNKotkURcAAk6eulBOzrt9aY4PDT/alNnFoPP02ohuMXAIUqg/lXX/ABHX60HoPZ3BhbV9i2UZdSTA dZPE3bK73FHkJZvpp9az97FtcBDOW3gEkiTzHIVUlliYiJkzQGYrEKfhBPmdPpQr3naAuh2OXflz368 VE28CP3iT91NMFhRoFHyFAks8Kdj4jH1NO8Dwu2sE6nz1 lOLfCtsxCzsN2Poo1NM8HwojZAvm p9lB 8 1AHhcISPCsDqdBVtvhgbq/pon M7/APLNOLWEX96XI/i1A9FHhHsJoovQAYThoXQkAdE0 bfEfUZaMXDqg8IAnp PU10sKouXPSgq7QOQ9gAwGuAHzHdXDHpIB9qoW2IX0H3V92jueLDn dT/AJHFfWbgyigkV6VWxHWus9UXGFBLBv8AbW/6h99Lix76/wD1j/2LRuEI7xP6h99C4tYv3/6/ lRQDXzVuAb7T1tv/wDG1C3W1qXDG 2UeTD5o1AjZvCPQVCyRkv/APpj6XrRrmUkAeXoBpqSeQoG9dz/AGdswu7Mefn5L0HPf0AW6uckKYRdWc/r5D9Dd8AxveIl2dQjK3WQR9 h96xGIcZciA5F1MxJO0n7qfYbjFrD4TLb8V24NQR8Ogkt AHlNAsLZ3La JifmaKtjWD7cqGwinIDGsaiikTqPSgncURXUUf6a1xgdoBrjMANDBoOi3 hXAsda4WIH5f61AXPOgX3SpEopiC0qpIygwzTEZQdC21D4bGIWAEEmABJMnkABvQWG7TYq2FC3YC2zaHgQ/ZsVJXVdfhXU66RV I7Z459GvkjMH FPiDq4I8OhzIp06eZoGa45DmhhAEkKNQBuTAmPOltzGqzjKZMAep9OdE8P7YY17tpGvypdFjIgEaLyXTQRQtnthjbYypegBmaMls6szMx1XUyzek6UBKYS54fA4DaL4H8UiRl08WmunLWuqi6y0RvPKdvSh8N2pxa5FF0BbZzIAlsQQncg/Dr9mSNfXfWnfC 2GNLBTe020RBp6hZ5n50HcBgs2q6 mtPMP2euEZjCiDv/ST FP8AgIBtNcgZmYsTA1J1JjbemSWwYJEnfXWD1HSgzOH4MobLDXGG UQo9WMD5SfKneE4Kf3iEH8Nvf3uHX5BaY2jq39X/StXg0FWHwyWx4FAnc8z6nc 9WMakTVTGgpdgDVdy5Gmk1IHQ tCYtRmFBx7hoe5dPWrmal11iZoLO0t4zY9bf8A1CqrWI0H65192kOlj1t/ 41CyNPn99AUMVO4qLuK4BXDQTs3IdPUfeKqxy/7xe/qNdtjUeou44f7xe9fxoFt zuar4c2W4rHZZJPQQZPpRDUt7TMVt21XQPmLeZXLlnyE7flQI8RiGu/ZJoDqx2kDWWPJR/c8ohdsk2/s9UDhCY1ZspYt5DoPnroOnSwpGhctm88pGWfIdKb8OQfsS eKM/wD6iKAPDYMZfh2/iB/0q4YbXMVBJ5mK5b3pnhdfCdRFAG9oTCk6 dRZY0Ovt NFC2M0cqtvIAv6NAvS2Ouvy tRuKZ H9etFFyBpA06Cog IetAPctmJAj1GtV5Tzj5mjLy KqV2oP/2Q==


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Manatee

There are fewer and fewer remaining.  We would go to one and get a hamburger for 25 cents and coffee was 10 cents.  A slice of pie was 15 cents.  Fast food joints did not exist.
There was one in Daytona Beach that has a special menu for cops.  There were always cop cars parked out in front.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Giantsfan1954

Pappy said:


> This diner was open when I was a kid. It's in my hometown and just recently went up for sale.


Pappy, it’s now called Johnny B’s and it’s a Mexican place.
Not being a fan, I’ve never been but my children, both residents, say the food is quite good.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## bowmore

This was the Sidecar Diner in Ventura ,CA. It closed in 2013


----------



## Meanderer

bowmore said:


> This was the Sidecar Diner in Ventura ,CA. It closed in 2013View attachment 128444


Thanks for the post.  Here's a picture of the inside.


----------



## PamfromTx

San Antonio, Texas


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

*



*
The *White Horse Tavern* was constructed before *1673* and is believed to be the oldest tavern building in the United States.[2] It is located on the corner of Farewell and Marlborough streets in Newport, Rhode Island.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Horse_Tavern_(Newport,_Rhode_Island)


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

The United States might not be one of the older countries on the block, but there are still some impressively-aged food establishments that have survived all the highs and lows over the years to bring people a quality meal. 

ALABAMA: Payne’s Sandwich Shop and Soda Fountain, Scottsboro (1869)


----------



## Meanderer

Vintage Los Angeles Diner


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"Whoa".....!


----------



## RadishRose




----------

